# the world we live in



## antifa

Let's start simple and focus on that.
It's not that easy because you may find agreement with those who want to talk about the world they want us to live in. We can talk about that somewhat but it distracts from the basics of science. Philosophy has to start at binary. Good and evil, right and wrong. The gray area is where things get complicated so we have to get a little primal to determine if becoming a 0 or a 1 is nothing more than chance. The world we live in decides the cycle.

Right now there are about 2 or 3 yins for every yang. Nothing can stop the flow of history. The acceptance of cannabis proves that. Try putting that genie back in the bottle.


----------



## task0778

Good and evil, right and wrong depend on your values, no?   IOW, your opinion and your perspective.   Even true and false is up for debate these days, with so many people fudging data this way and that to support their conclusion instead of basing their conclusion on what the data indicates.   So it boils down to what you believe, based on your observations and experiences.   Some people can adjust to new ideas, reconsider what they believe.   For others, not so much.


----------



## antifa

Laws are written to deter people from doing what they do for fun. That is why prohibition failed and why states only made cannabis legal because they need the tax dollars. It was wrong for society to get high as long as the prison-industrial complex was making a profit. The majority of us got caught up in the scam so government had to look for another way to profit from society doing what we enjoy.

That is the world we live in so the nature of the cycle is for humans to put government in check. Only 25% to 33% want an authoritarian government. We are flowing to a neo-enlightenment.


----------



## antifa

Occupy is a milestone in the upcoming revolt simply because millennials were fed up with Obama's refusal to prosecute any of crooks on Wall Street -- who stole $13 trillion out of the economy. It showed the world that a young black president had no problem quashing a legit protest by American youth. Other legit protests such as BLM and Fight for $15, etc., quickly joined the movement.

Anyone opposing these youth protests are part of the problem with no interest is a solution. Old white christian males are fighting a losing war in their attempt to stop the change that is needed. History tells us there will be a revolt. It could be something as small as a third party, or as big as an assault on our bloated and corrupt institutions.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

antifa said:


> Occupy is a milestone in the upcoming revolt simply because millennials were fed up with Obama's refusal to prosecute any of crooks on Wall Street -- who stole $13 trillion out of the economy. It showed the world that a young black president had no problem quashing a legit protest by American youth. Other legit protests such as BLM and Fight for $15, etc., quickly joined the movement.
> 
> Anyone opposing these youth protests are part of the problem with no interest is a solution. Old white christian males are fighting a losing war in their attempt to stop the change that is needed. History tells us there will be a revolt. It could be something as small as a third party, or as big as an assault on our bloated and corrupt institutions.



What change is needed, exactly?
Replacing White people, with Third-World riff-raffs?
What gives scumbags the right to replace us?


----------



## antifa

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Occupy is a milestone in the upcoming revolt simply because millennials were fed up with Obama's refusal to prosecute any of crooks on Wall Street -- who stole $13 trillion out of the economy. It showed the world that a young black president had no problem quashing a legit protest by American youth. Other legit protests such as BLM and Fight for $15, etc., quickly joined the movement.
> 
> Anyone opposing these youth protests are part of the problem with no interest is a solution. Old white christian males are fighting a losing war in their attempt to stop the change that is needed. History tells us there will be a revolt. It could be something as small as a third party, or as big as an assault on our bloated and corrupt institutions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What change is needed, exactly?
> Replacing White people, with Third-World riff-raffs?
> What gives scumbags the right to replace us?
Click to expand...

The irony of a deplorable trying to label those fighting for liberty and democracy as scum.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

antifa said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Occupy is a milestone in the upcoming revolt simply because millennials were fed up with Obama's refusal to prosecute any of crooks on Wall Street -- who stole $13 trillion out of the economy. It showed the world that a young black president had no problem quashing a legit protest by American youth. Other legit protests such as BLM and Fight for $15, etc., quickly joined the movement.
> 
> Anyone opposing these youth protests are part of the problem with no interest is a solution. Old white christian males are fighting a losing war in their attempt to stop the change that is needed. History tells us there will be a revolt. It could be something as small as a third party, or as big as an assault on our bloated and corrupt institutions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What change is needed, exactly?
> Replacing White people, with Third-World riff-raffs?
> What gives scumbags the right to replace us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The irony of a deplorable trying to label those fighting for liberty and democracy as scum.
Click to expand...


Why should we just give up heritages thousands of years in the making, especially considering many people took time to build the language, cuisine, and culture, as well as many fought, and died to protect such heritages.

I don't get it?

How sick is your side, that you want to destroy it all?


----------



## antifa

When in the Course of human events it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected them with another and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to which the Laws of Nature and of Nature's God entitle them, a decent respect to the opinions of mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to the separation.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

antifa said:


> When in the Course of human events it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected them with another and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to which the Laws of Nature and of Nature's God entitle them, a decent respect to the opinions of mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to the separation.



Separation is a good thing, it leads to diverse, and unique peoples, the opposite leads to in the beginning stages conflict, and turmoil, and eventually extinction of diverse, and unique peoples.


----------



## antifa

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> When in the Course of human events it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected them with another and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to which the Laws of Nature and of Nature's God entitle them, a decent respect to the opinions of mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to the separation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Separation is a good thing, it leads to diverse, and unique peoples, the opposite leads to in the beginning stages conflict, and turmoil, and eventually extinction of diverse, and unique peoples.
Click to expand...

The extinction of diverse and unique people is the fascist agenda.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

antifa said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> When in the Course of human events it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected them with another and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to which the Laws of Nature and of Nature's God entitle them, a decent respect to the opinions of mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to the separation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Separation is a good thing, it leads to diverse, and unique peoples, the opposite leads to in the beginning stages conflict, and turmoil, and eventually extinction of diverse, and unique peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The extinction of diverse and unique people is the fascist agenda.
Click to expand...


No, it's the Globalist agenda, your ANTIFA fights for.


----------



## Anathema

antifa said:


> Try putting that genie back in the bottle.



I prefer to put the genie in a coffin when it comes to pot.


----------



## antifa

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> When in the Course of human events it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected them with another and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to which the Laws of Nature and of Nature's God entitle them, a decent respect to the opinions of mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to the separation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Separation is a good thing, it leads to diverse, and unique peoples, the opposite leads to in the beginning stages conflict, and turmoil, and eventually extinction of diverse, and unique peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The extinction of diverse and unique people is the fascist agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's the Globalist agenda, your ANTIFA fights for.
Click to expand...

We've already been through this. You are a tool for the globalist. That has already been proven countless times.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

antifa said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> When in the Course of human events it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected them with another and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to which the Laws of Nature and of Nature's God entitle them, a decent respect to the opinions of mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to the separation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Separation is a good thing, it leads to diverse, and unique peoples, the opposite leads to in the beginning stages conflict, and turmoil, and eventually extinction of diverse, and unique peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The extinction of diverse and unique people is the fascist agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's the Globalist agenda, your ANTIFA fights for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've already been through this. You are a tool for the globalist. That has already been proven countless times.
Click to expand...


Fascists are for autarky closed circuit economies, Nationalism, heritage, and national pride first.

Globalists are for open economies, Internationalism, and  for immigration resulting in loss of heritage, and national pride.


----------



## antifa

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> When in the Course of human events it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected them with another and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to which the Laws of Nature and of Nature's God entitle them, a decent respect to the opinions of mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to the separation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Separation is a good thing, it leads to diverse, and unique peoples, the opposite leads to in the beginning stages conflict, and turmoil, and eventually extinction of diverse, and unique peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The extinction of diverse and unique people is the fascist agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's the Globalist agenda, your ANTIFA fights for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've already been through this. You are a tool for the globalist. That has already been proven countless times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascists are for autarky closed circuit economies, Nationalism, heritage, and national pride first.
> 
> Globalists are for open economies, Internationalism, and  for immigration resulting in loss of heritage, and national pride.
Click to expand...

You are a rebel without a cause. You seek a group who accepts your ignorance instead of helping you think for yourself.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

antifa said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Separation is a good thing, it leads to diverse, and unique peoples, the opposite leads to in the beginning stages conflict, and turmoil, and eventually extinction of diverse, and unique peoples.
> 
> 
> 
> The extinction of diverse and unique people is the fascist agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's the Globalist agenda, your ANTIFA fights for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've already been through this. You are a tool for the globalist. That has already been proven countless times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascists are for autarky closed circuit economies, Nationalism, heritage, and national pride first.
> 
> Globalists are for open economies, Internationalism, and  for immigration resulting in loss of heritage, and national pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a rebel without a cause. You seek a group who accepts your ignorance instead of helping you think for yourself.
Click to expand...


I do think for myself, explain who's telling you Fascism is wrong, who is it?

1.) The establishment.

2.) The anti-establishment.

The correct answer is the establishment is telling you Fascism is wrong.

Who else could possibly be telling you since WW2, constantly kicking, and screaming Fascism is wrong with the World, but the establishment?

These ideals you tout of are the ideas of the establishment.

Furthermore, no Fascism didn't kill more than Communism, or Capitalism, so why is it so hated?

Yes, I do believe Fascism is hated because it's the antithesis of Globalism, and the elites are Globalists seeking for a one World government, one World religion ( Atheism) and a one World heritage ( Mixed)

This just makes the masses easier to control, and easier to extract profits off of.


----------



## antifa

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The extinction of diverse and unique people is the fascist agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's the Globalist agenda, your ANTIFA fights for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've already been through this. You are a tool for the globalist. That has already been proven countless times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascists are for autarky closed circuit economies, Nationalism, heritage, and national pride first.
> 
> Globalists are for open economies, Internationalism, and  for immigration resulting in loss of heritage, and national pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a rebel without a cause. You seek a group who accepts your ignorance instead of helping you think for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do think for myself, explain who's telling you Fascism is wrong, who is it?
> 
> 1.) The establishment.
> 
> 2.) The anti-establishment.
> 
> The correct answer is the establishment is telling you Fascism is wrong.
> 
> Who else could possibly be telling you since WW2, constantly kicking, and screaming Fascism is wrong with the World, but the establishment?
> 
> These ideals you tout of are the ideas of the establishment.
> 
> Furthermore, no Fascism didn't kill more than Communism, or Capitalism, so why is it so hated?
> 
> Yes, I do believe Fascism is hated because it's the antithesis of Globalism, and the elites are Globalists seeking for a one World government, one World religion ( Atheism) and a one World heritage ( Mixed)
> 
> This just makes the masses easier to control, and easier to extract profits off of.
Click to expand...

You will gladly follow orders of the establishment to prevent those you call scum from having the rights and liberty you enjoy in Hudson Valley


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

antifa said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's the Globalist agenda, your ANTIFA fights for.
> 
> 
> 
> We've already been through this. You are a tool for the globalist. That has already been proven countless times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascists are for autarky closed circuit economies, Nationalism, heritage, and national pride first.
> 
> Globalists are for open economies, Internationalism, and  for immigration resulting in loss of heritage, and national pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a rebel without a cause. You seek a group who accepts your ignorance instead of helping you think for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do think for myself, explain who's telling you Fascism is wrong, who is it?
> 
> 1.) The establishment.
> 
> 2.) The anti-establishment.
> 
> The correct answer is the establishment is telling you Fascism is wrong.
> 
> Who else could possibly be telling you since WW2, constantly kicking, and screaming Fascism is wrong with the World, but the establishment?
> 
> These ideals you tout of are the ideas of the establishment.
> 
> Furthermore, no Fascism didn't kill more than Communism, or Capitalism, so why is it so hated?
> 
> Yes, I do believe Fascism is hated because it's the antithesis of Globalism, and the elites are Globalists seeking for a one World government, one World religion ( Atheism) and a one World heritage ( Mixed)
> 
> This just makes the masses easier to control, and easier to extract profits off of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will gladly follow orders of the establishment to prevent those you call scum as having the rights and liberty you enjoy in
> Hudson Valley
Click to expand...


The establishment has spread out Global companies in the name of "Liberty" and expanded labor, and immigration in the name of "Liberty"

They want us to lose what is Human about us, our heritage, and turn us into something robotic to serve them. 

As for what I support, I'd support cracking down on hiring those  who hire illegals.
Why doesn't the establishment do this?
Maybe because this is part of their globalist plot?


----------



## antifa

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've already been through this. You are a tool for the globalist. That has already been proven countless times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists are for autarky closed circuit economies, Nationalism, heritage, and national pride first.
> 
> Globalists are for open economies, Internationalism, and  for immigration resulting in loss of heritage, and national pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a rebel without a cause. You seek a group who accepts your ignorance instead of helping you think for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do think for myself, explain who's telling you Fascism is wrong, who is it?
> 
> 1.) The establishment.
> 
> 2.) The anti-establishment.
> 
> The correct answer is the establishment is telling you Fascism is wrong.
> 
> Who else could possibly be telling you since WW2, constantly kicking, and screaming Fascism is wrong with the World, but the establishment?
> 
> These ideals you tout of are the ideas of the establishment.
> 
> Furthermore, no Fascism didn't kill more than Communism, or Capitalism, so why is it so hated?
> 
> Yes, I do believe Fascism is hated because it's the antithesis of Globalism, and the elites are Globalists seeking for a one World government, one World religion ( Atheism) and a one World heritage ( Mixed)
> 
> This just makes the masses easier to control, and easier to extract profits off of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will gladly follow orders of the establishment to prevent those you call scum as having the rights and liberty you enjoy in
> Hudson Valley
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The establishment has spread out Global companies in the name of "Liberty" and expanded labor, and immigration in the name of "Liberty"
> 
> They want us to lose what is Human about us, our heritage, and turn us into something robotic to serve them.
> 
> As for what I support, I'd support cracking down on hiring those  who hire illegals.
> Why doesn't the establishment do this?
> Maybe because this is part of their globalist plot?
Click to expand...

We are a nation of immigrants. You want to cherry-pick who belongs here and who doesn't. Again, we already covered that so stop repeating yourself. This thread is about the nature of the cycle. You are once again on the wrong side of history and are going up against those who have the numbers and momentum to change the corrupt world we live in.

Join us or lose the war, again.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

antifa said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists are for autarky closed circuit economies, Nationalism, heritage, and national pride first.
> 
> Globalists are for open economies, Internationalism, and  for immigration resulting in loss of heritage, and national pride.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a rebel without a cause. You seek a group who accepts your ignorance instead of helping you think for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do think for myself, explain who's telling you Fascism is wrong, who is it?
> 
> 1.) The establishment.
> 
> 2.) The anti-establishment.
> 
> The correct answer is the establishment is telling you Fascism is wrong.
> 
> Who else could possibly be telling you since WW2, constantly kicking, and screaming Fascism is wrong with the World, but the establishment?
> 
> These ideals you tout of are the ideas of the establishment.
> 
> Furthermore, no Fascism didn't kill more than Communism, or Capitalism, so why is it so hated?
> 
> Yes, I do believe Fascism is hated because it's the antithesis of Globalism, and the elites are Globalists seeking for a one World government, one World religion ( Atheism) and a one World heritage ( Mixed)
> 
> This just makes the masses easier to control, and easier to extract profits off of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will gladly follow orders of the establishment to prevent those you call scum as having the rights and liberty you enjoy in
> Hudson Valley
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The establishment has spread out Global companies in the name of "Liberty" and expanded labor, and immigration in the name of "Liberty"
> 
> They want us to lose what is Human about us, our heritage, and turn us into something robotic to serve them.
> 
> As for what I support, I'd support cracking down on hiring those  who hire illegals.
> Why doesn't the establishment do this?
> Maybe because this is part of their globalist plot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are a nation of immigrants. You want to cherry-pick who belongs here and who doesn't. Again, we already covered that so stop repeating yourself. This thread is about the nature of the cycle. You are once again on the wrong side of history and are going up against those who have the numbers and momentum to change the corrupt world we live in.
> 
> Join us or lose the war, again.
Click to expand...


The U.S was clearly setup as a White nation, the Naturalization Act of 1790 proves it.

Your ANTIFA are just tools of the Zionist establishment to cause mayhem, and collapse Western civilization.

Yes, Zionist Jews, and Zionist Freemasons seem to control the World, that's what Hitler fought Jews, and Freemasons, it's no wonder why your establishment has been kicking, and screaming about Hitler ever since.

Although according to Anthony Sutton the Establishment were involved in bankrolling Nazis, and Bolsheviks too.

IMO the purpose of Nazis was to be propped up, and fail, to create justification, and immigration needed for Israel, to crush the Fascism they feared would spread, and thwart their plans, and a Liberal backlash necessary for the modern era, by getting idiots like you to think they were fighting the establishment, and evil, by thinking you were fighting Fascism.

You are actually fighting for the establishment.


----------



## antifa

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a rebel without a cause. You seek a group who accepts your ignorance instead of helping you think for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do think for myself, explain who's telling you Fascism is wrong, who is it?
> 
> 1.) The establishment.
> 
> 2.) The anti-establishment.
> 
> The correct answer is the establishment is telling you Fascism is wrong.
> 
> Who else could possibly be telling you since WW2, constantly kicking, and screaming Fascism is wrong with the World, but the establishment?
> 
> These ideals you tout of are the ideas of the establishment.
> 
> Furthermore, no Fascism didn't kill more than Communism, or Capitalism, so why is it so hated?
> 
> Yes, I do believe Fascism is hated because it's the antithesis of Globalism, and the elites are Globalists seeking for a one World government, one World religion ( Atheism) and a one World heritage ( Mixed)
> 
> This just makes the masses easier to control, and easier to extract profits off of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will gladly follow orders of the establishment to prevent those you call scum as having the rights and liberty you enjoy in
> Hudson Valley
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The establishment has spread out Global companies in the name of "Liberty" and expanded labor, and immigration in the name of "Liberty"
> 
> They want us to lose what is Human about us, our heritage, and turn us into something robotic to serve them.
> 
> As for what I support, I'd support cracking down on hiring those  who hire illegals.
> Why doesn't the establishment do this?
> Maybe because this is part of their globalist plot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are a nation of immigrants. You want to cherry-pick who belongs here and who doesn't. Again, we already covered that so stop repeating yourself. This thread is about the nature of the cycle. You are once again on the wrong side of history and are going up against those who have the numbers and momentum to change the corrupt world we live in.
> 
> Join us or lose the war, again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The U.S was clearly setup as a White nation, the Naturalization Act of 1790 proves it.
> 
> Your ANTIFA are just tools of the Zionist establishment to cause mayhem, and collapse Western civilization.
> 
> Yes, Zionist Jews, and Zionist Freemasons seem to control the World, that's what Hitler fought Jews, and Freemasons, it's no wonder why your establishment has been kicking, and screaming about Hitler ever since.
> 
> Although according to Anthony Sutton the Establishment were involved in bankrolling Nazis, and Bolsheviks too.
> 
> IMO the purpose of Nazis was to be propped up, and fail, to create justification, and immigration needed for Israel, to crush the Fascism they feared would spread, and thwart their plans, and a Liberal backlash necessary for the modern era, by getting idiots like you to think they were fighting the establishment, and evil, by thinking you were fighting Fascism.
> 
> You are actually fighting for the establishment.
Click to expand...

Keep typing, you continue to prove why change is needed. The U.S. used to be opposed to white christian imperialists.


----------



## Tehon

antifa said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists are for autarky closed circuit economies, Nationalism, heritage, and national pride first.
> 
> Globalists are for open economies, Internationalism, and  for immigration resulting in loss of heritage, and national pride.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a rebel without a cause. You seek a group who accepts your ignorance instead of helping you think for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do think for myself, explain who's telling you Fascism is wrong, who is it?
> 
> 1.) The establishment.
> 
> 2.) The anti-establishment.
> 
> The correct answer is the establishment is telling you Fascism is wrong.
> 
> Who else could possibly be telling you since WW2, constantly kicking, and screaming Fascism is wrong with the World, but the establishment?
> 
> These ideals you tout of are the ideas of the establishment.
> 
> Furthermore, no Fascism didn't kill more than Communism, or Capitalism, so why is it so hated?
> 
> Yes, I do believe Fascism is hated because it's the antithesis of Globalism, and the elites are Globalists seeking for a one World government, one World religion ( Atheism) and a one World heritage ( Mixed)
> 
> This just makes the masses easier to control, and easier to extract profits off of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will gladly follow orders of the establishment to prevent those you call scum as having the rights and liberty you enjoy in
> Hudson Valley
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The establishment has spread out Global companies in the name of "Liberty" and expanded labor, and immigration in the name of "Liberty"
> 
> They want us to lose what is Human about us, our heritage, and turn us into something robotic to serve them.
> 
> As for what I support, I'd support cracking down on hiring those  who hire illegals.
> Why doesn't the establishment do this?
> Maybe because this is part of their globalist plot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are a nation of immigrants. You want to cherry-pick who belongs here and who doesn't. Again, we already covered that so stop repeating yourself. This thread is about the nature of the cycle. You are once again on the wrong side of history and are going up against those who have the numbers and momentum to change the corrupt world we live in.
> 
> Join us or lose the war, again.
Click to expand...

In what way do you hope to change the corrupt world we live in? What do you believe is the corrupting influence?


----------



## antifa

Tehon said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a rebel without a cause. You seek a group who accepts your ignorance instead of helping you think for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do think for myself, explain who's telling you Fascism is wrong, who is it?
> 
> 1.) The establishment.
> 
> 2.) The anti-establishment.
> 
> The correct answer is the establishment is telling you Fascism is wrong.
> 
> Who else could possibly be telling you since WW2, constantly kicking, and screaming Fascism is wrong with the World, but the establishment?
> 
> These ideals you tout of are the ideas of the establishment.
> 
> Furthermore, no Fascism didn't kill more than Communism, or Capitalism, so why is it so hated?
> 
> Yes, I do believe Fascism is hated because it's the antithesis of Globalism, and the elites are Globalists seeking for a one World government, one World religion ( Atheism) and a one World heritage ( Mixed)
> 
> This just makes the masses easier to control, and easier to extract profits off of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will gladly follow orders of the establishment to prevent those you call scum as having the rights and liberty you enjoy in
> Hudson Valley
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The establishment has spread out Global companies in the name of "Liberty" and expanded labor, and immigration in the name of "Liberty"
> 
> They want us to lose what is Human about us, our heritage, and turn us into something robotic to serve them.
> 
> As for what I support, I'd support cracking down on hiring those  who hire illegals.
> Why doesn't the establishment do this?
> Maybe because this is part of their globalist plot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are a nation of immigrants. You want to cherry-pick who belongs here and who doesn't. Again, we already covered that so stop repeating yourself. This thread is about the nature of the cycle. You are once again on the wrong side of history and are going up against those who have the numbers and momentum to change the corrupt world we live in.
> 
> Join us or lose the war, again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way do you hope to change the corrupt world we live in? What do you believe is the corrupting influence?
Click to expand...

Money is the corrupting influence. All of our institutions are bought and paid for by special interests. We have perpetual war and countless bailouts. Anything can cause a panic on Wall Street to cause a 1929 type crash with a result of 30% + unemployment and worldwide food riots.

We are already in need of a federal jobs program and a new New Deal but we are facing militarized police who want maga.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

antifa said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do think for myself, explain who's telling you Fascism is wrong, who is it?
> 
> 1.) The establishment.
> 
> 2.) The anti-establishment.
> 
> The correct answer is the establishment is telling you Fascism is wrong.
> 
> Who else could possibly be telling you since WW2, constantly kicking, and screaming Fascism is wrong with the World, but the establishment?
> 
> These ideals you tout of are the ideas of the establishment.
> 
> Furthermore, no Fascism didn't kill more than Communism, or Capitalism, so why is it so hated?
> 
> Yes, I do believe Fascism is hated because it's the antithesis of Globalism, and the elites are Globalists seeking for a one World government, one World religion ( Atheism) and a one World heritage ( Mixed)
> 
> This just makes the masses easier to control, and easier to extract profits off of.
> 
> 
> 
> You will gladly follow orders of the establishment to prevent those you call scum as having the rights and liberty you enjoy in
> Hudson Valley
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The establishment has spread out Global companies in the name of "Liberty" and expanded labor, and immigration in the name of "Liberty"
> 
> They want us to lose what is Human about us, our heritage, and turn us into something robotic to serve them.
> 
> As for what I support, I'd support cracking down on hiring those  who hire illegals.
> Why doesn't the establishment do this?
> Maybe because this is part of their globalist plot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are a nation of immigrants. You want to cherry-pick who belongs here and who doesn't. Again, we already covered that so stop repeating yourself. This thread is about the nature of the cycle. You are once again on the wrong side of history and are going up against those who have the numbers and momentum to change the corrupt world we live in.
> 
> Join us or lose the war, again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The U.S was clearly setup as a White nation, the Naturalization Act of 1790 proves it.
> 
> Your ANTIFA are just tools of the Zionist establishment to cause mayhem, and collapse Western civilization.
> 
> Yes, Zionist Jews, and Zionist Freemasons seem to control the World, that's what Hitler fought Jews, and Freemasons, it's no wonder why your establishment has been kicking, and screaming about Hitler ever since.
> 
> Although according to Anthony Sutton the Establishment were involved in bankrolling Nazis, and Bolsheviks too.
> 
> IMO the purpose of Nazis was to be propped up, and fail, to create justification, and immigration needed for Israel, to crush the Fascism they feared would spread, and thwart their plans, and a Liberal backlash necessary for the modern era, by getting idiots like you to think they were fighting the establishment, and evil, by thinking you were fighting Fascism.
> 
> You are actually fighting for the establishment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep typing, you continue to prove why change is needed. The U.S. used to be opposed to white christian imperialists.
Click to expand...


These White Christian imperialists like W Bush? 
W Bush was a DACA supporter, and a Zionist,  I don't know how you figure that's Fascist, more like anti-Fascist, especially considering he took out Baathist Saddam, who was basically a Fascist.


----------



## antifa

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> These White Christian imperialists like W Bush?
> W Bush was a DACA supporter, and a Zionist,  I don't know how you figure that's Fascist, more like anti-Fascist, especially considering he took out Baathist Saddam, who was basically a Fascist.


You were given a set of talking points that you repeat over and over again without making an honest effort to find out who your enemy is. That's why I made it good vs evil. Since imperialists are the common enemy of both fascist and anti-fascist, why look for evil in those without any power?


----------



## Tehon

antifa said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do think for myself, explain who's telling you Fascism is wrong, who is it?
> 
> 1.) The establishment.
> 
> 2.) The anti-establishment.
> 
> The correct answer is the establishment is telling you Fascism is wrong.
> 
> Who else could possibly be telling you since WW2, constantly kicking, and screaming Fascism is wrong with the World, but the establishment?
> 
> These ideals you tout of are the ideas of the establishment.
> 
> Furthermore, no Fascism didn't kill more than Communism, or Capitalism, so why is it so hated?
> 
> Yes, I do believe Fascism is hated because it's the antithesis of Globalism, and the elites are Globalists seeking for a one World government, one World religion ( Atheism) and a one World heritage ( Mixed)
> 
> This just makes the masses easier to control, and easier to extract profits off of.
> 
> 
> 
> You will gladly follow orders of the establishment to prevent those you call scum as having the rights and liberty you enjoy in
> Hudson Valley
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The establishment has spread out Global companies in the name of "Liberty" and expanded labor, and immigration in the name of "Liberty"
> 
> They want us to lose what is Human about us, our heritage, and turn us into something robotic to serve them.
> 
> As for what I support, I'd support cracking down on hiring those  who hire illegals.
> Why doesn't the establishment do this?
> Maybe because this is part of their globalist plot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are a nation of immigrants. You want to cherry-pick who belongs here and who doesn't. Again, we already covered that so stop repeating yourself. This thread is about the nature of the cycle. You are once again on the wrong side of history and are going up against those who have the numbers and momentum to change the corrupt world we live in.
> 
> Join us or lose the war, again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way do you hope to change the corrupt world we live in? What do you believe is the corrupting influence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Money is the corrupting influence. All of our institutions are bought and paid for by special interests. We have perpetual war and countless bailouts. Anything can cause a panic on Wall Street to cause a 1929 type crash with a result of 30% + unemployment and worldwide food riots.
> 
> We are already in need of a federal jobs program and a new New Deal but we are facing militarized police who want maga.
Click to expand...

You expect to overcome the corrupting influence by using government to redistribute the wealth? That is a failed strategy. We are witnessing the failures first hand. Besides, it is in essence........ fascist.


----------



## Marion Morrison

antifa said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Separation is a good thing, it leads to diverse, and unique peoples, the opposite leads to in the beginning stages conflict, and turmoil, and eventually extinction of diverse, and unique peoples.
> 
> 
> 
> The extinction of diverse and unique people is the fascist agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's the Globalist agenda, your ANTIFA fights for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've already been through this. You are a tool for the globalist. That has already been proven countless times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascists are for autarky closed circuit economies, Nationalism, heritage, and national pride first.
> 
> Globalists are for open economies, Internationalism, and  for immigration resulting in loss of heritage, and national pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a rebel without a cause. You seek a group who accepts your ignorance instead of helping you think for yourself.
Click to expand...


Physician, heal thyself.


----------



## Marion Morrison

antifa said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Occupy is a milestone in the upcoming revolt simply because millennials were fed up with Obama's refusal to prosecute any of crooks on Wall Street -- who stole $13 trillion out of the economy. It showed the world that a young black president had no problem quashing a legit protest by American youth. Other legit protests such as BLM and Fight for $15, etc., quickly joined the movement.
> 
> Anyone opposing these youth protests are part of the problem with no interest is a solution. Old white christian males are fighting a losing war in their attempt to stop the change that is needed. History tells us there will be a revolt. It could be something as small as a third party, or as big as an assault on our bloated and corrupt institutions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What change is needed, exactly?
> Replacing White people, with Third-World riff-raffs?
> What gives scumbags the right to replace us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The irony of a deplorable trying to label those fighting for liberty and democracy as scum.
Click to expand...


Lazy, delusional scum. You haven't seen fighting yet, boy. Keep poking the bear and see what happens. Derp!


----------



## Marion Morrison

antifa said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists are for autarky closed circuit economies, Nationalism, heritage, and national pride first.
> 
> Globalists are for open economies, Internationalism, and  for immigration resulting in loss of heritage, and national pride.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a rebel without a cause. You seek a group who accepts your ignorance instead of helping you think for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do think for myself, explain who's telling you Fascism is wrong, who is it?
> 
> 1.) The establishment.
> 
> 2.) The anti-establishment.
> 
> The correct answer is the establishment is telling you Fascism is wrong.
> 
> Who else could possibly be telling you since WW2, constantly kicking, and screaming Fascism is wrong with the World, but the establishment?
> 
> These ideals you tout of are the ideas of the establishment.
> 
> Furthermore, no Fascism didn't kill more than Communism, or Capitalism, so why is it so hated?
> 
> Yes, I do believe Fascism is hated because it's the antithesis of Globalism, and the elites are Globalists seeking for a one World government, one World religion ( Atheism) and a one World heritage ( Mixed)
> 
> This just makes the masses easier to control, and easier to extract profits off of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will gladly follow orders of the establishment to prevent those you call scum as having the rights and liberty you enjoy in
> Hudson Valley
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The establishment has spread out Global companies in the name of "Liberty" and expanded labor, and immigration in the name of "Liberty"
> 
> They want us to lose what is Human about us, our heritage, and turn us into something robotic to serve them.
> 
> As for what I support, I'd support cracking down on hiring those  who hire illegals.
> Why doesn't the establishment do this?
> Maybe because this is part of their globalist plot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are a nation of immigrants. You want to cherry-pick who belongs here and who doesn't. Again, we already covered that so stop repeating yourself. This thread is about the nature of the cycle. You are once again on the wrong side of history and are going up against those who have the numbers and momentum to change the corrupt world we live in.
> 
> Join us or lose the war, again.
Click to expand...


For every Antifa, there's 2 parents (usually) paying their bills who disagree.


----------



## Bonzi

What's worse?  Criminals making all the money, or, big business?


----------



## Marion Morrison

antifa said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> These White Christian imperialists like W Bush?
> W Bush was a DACA supporter, and a Zionist,  I don't know how you figure that's Fascist, more like anti-Fascist, especially considering he took out Baathist Saddam, who was basically a Fascist.
> 
> 
> 
> *You were given a set of talking points that you repeat over and over again without making an honest effort to find out who your enemy is.* That's why I made it good vs evil. Since imperialists are the common enemy of both fascist and anti-fascist, why look for evil in those without any power?
Click to expand...


Your powers of observation are terrible. I've seen Polish guy for years now, your assessment of him is wayyy off. You're the one that thinks like a lemming tool of the Establishment. The globalist Establishment.


----------



## Anathema

Bonzi said:


> What's worse?  Criminals making all the money, or, big business?



Criminals, without a doubt.


----------



## Bonzi

Anathema said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's worse?  Criminals making all the money, or, big business?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Criminals, without a doubt.
Click to expand...


Big business legally employs people, BUT, eliminates the "small guy".  This is the price for capitalism.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Tehon said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will gladly follow orders of the establishment to prevent those you call scum as having the rights and liberty you enjoy in
> Hudson Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The establishment has spread out Global companies in the name of "Liberty" and expanded labor, and immigration in the name of "Liberty"
> 
> They want us to lose what is Human about us, our heritage, and turn us into something robotic to serve them.
> 
> As for what I support, I'd support cracking down on hiring those  who hire illegals.
> Why doesn't the establishment do this?
> Maybe because this is part of their globalist plot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are a nation of immigrants. You want to cherry-pick who belongs here and who doesn't. Again, we already covered that so stop repeating yourself. This thread is about the nature of the cycle. You are once again on the wrong side of history and are going up against those who have the numbers and momentum to change the corrupt world we live in.
> 
> Join us or lose the war, again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way do you hope to change the corrupt world we live in? What do you believe is the corrupting influence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Money is the corrupting influence. All of our institutions are bought and paid for by special interests. We have perpetual war and countless bailouts. Anything can cause a panic on Wall Street to cause a 1929 type crash with a result of 30% + unemployment and worldwide food riots.
> 
> We are already in need of a federal jobs program and a new New Deal but we are facing militarized police who want maga.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You expect to overcome the corrupting influence by using government to redistribute the wealth? That is a failed strategy. We are witnessing the failures first hand. Besides, it is in essence........ fascist.
Click to expand...



Surprising post coming from someone with an avatar like that. I would figure you support the rising up of the workers to seize the means of production! All that excess labor value going to the Proletariat!


----------



## Anathema

Bonzi said:


> Big business legally employs people, BUT, eliminates the "small guy".  This is the price for capitalism.



Big Business follows the rules. If you don't like the rules, get them changed. Until then I still prefer the law abiding business over the criminals.


----------



## Bonzi

Anathema said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big business legally employs people, BUT, eliminates the "small guy".  This is the price for capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Business follows the rules. If you don't like the rules, get them changed. Until then I still prefer the law abiding business over the criminals.
Click to expand...


OH, that is a slippery slope... Big business follows the rules?  Would you like to re-think that?


----------



## Tehon

Marion Morrison said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The establishment has spread out Global companies in the name of "Liberty" and expanded labor, and immigration in the name of "Liberty"
> 
> They want us to lose what is Human about us, our heritage, and turn us into something robotic to serve them.
> 
> As for what I support, I'd support cracking down on hiring those  who hire illegals.
> Why doesn't the establishment do this?
> Maybe because this is part of their globalist plot?
> 
> 
> 
> We are a nation of immigrants. You want to cherry-pick who belongs here and who doesn't. Again, we already covered that so stop repeating yourself. This thread is about the nature of the cycle. You are once again on the wrong side of history and are going up against those who have the numbers and momentum to change the corrupt world we live in.
> 
> Join us or lose the war, again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way do you hope to change the corrupt world we live in? What do you believe is the corrupting influence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Money is the corrupting influence. All of our institutions are bought and paid for by special interests. We have perpetual war and countless bailouts. Anything can cause a panic on Wall Street to cause a 1929 type crash with a result of 30% + unemployment and worldwide food riots.
> 
> We are already in need of a federal jobs program and a new New Deal but we are facing militarized police who want maga.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You expect to overcome the corrupting influence by using government to redistribute the wealth? That is a failed strategy. We are witnessing the failures first hand. Besides, it is in essence........ fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Surprising post coming from someone with an avatar like that. I would figure you support the rising up of the workers to seize the means of production! All that excess labor value going to the Proletariat!
Click to expand...

I do believe in reorganizing the means of production. However, redistribution schemes are antithetical to that belief. They are designed to prop up the capitalist method of production.

That is how the fascists came to power in Europe and why we got the New Deal. To save capitalism.


----------



## Marion Morrison

You know what's really bad? OP is a globalist lemming and doesn't even realize it. How I wish he was free as I was when I grew up, that's what MAGA is about. He thinks it's about whatever they told him it is.

The reason for that is the Marxist indoctrination in schools. They don't teach kids to think Socratically anymore. 

That needs to stop ASAP.


----------



## Tehon

Marion Morrison said:


> You know what's really bad? OP is a globalist lemming and doesn't even realize it. How I wish he was free as I was when I grew up, that's what MAGA is about. He thinks it's about whatever they told him it is.
> 
> The reason for that is the Marxist indoctrination in schools. They don't teach kids to think Socratically anymore.
> 
> That needs to stop ASAP.


You are no less a lemming than the OP. It was your generation that allowed globalization to develop such as it has. Now you are having buyer's remorse.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Tehon said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's really bad? OP is a globalist lemming and doesn't even realize it. How I wish he was free as I was when I grew up, that's what MAGA is about. He thinks it's about whatever they told him it is.
> 
> The reason for that is the Marxist indoctrination in schools. They don't teach kids to think Socratically anymore.
> 
> That needs to stop ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> You are no less a lemming than the OP. It was your generation that allowed globalization to develop such as it has. Now you are having buyer's remorse.
Click to expand...


My generation? What generation would that be? I didn't vote for NAFTA.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

antifa said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> These White Christian imperialists like W Bush?
> W Bush was a DACA supporter, and a Zionist,  I don't know how you figure that's Fascist, more like anti-Fascist, especially considering he took out Baathist Saddam, who was basically a Fascist.
> 
> 
> 
> You were given a set of talking points that you repeat over and over again without making an honest effort to find out who your enemy is. That's why I made it good vs evil. Since imperialists are the common enemy of both fascist and anti-fascist, why look for evil in those without any power?
Click to expand...


Who is the enemy?

Why look for evil in those without any power?

Good question, there's no real Fascist regime around, and few Fascist supporters in the West.

So, why so much kicking, and screaming about Fascism?


----------



## Anathema

Bonzi said:


> OH, that is a slippery slope... Big business follows the rules?  Would you like to re-think that?



The fact that they often make the rules as well is a separate issue. 

If they're not following the rules then you have an enforcement issue.


----------



## Tehon

Marion Morrison said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's really bad? OP is a globalist lemming and doesn't even realize it. How I wish he was free as I was when I grew up, that's what MAGA is about. He thinks it's about whatever they told him it is.
> 
> The reason for that is the Marxist indoctrination in schools. They don't teach kids to think Socratically anymore.
> 
> That needs to stop ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> You are no less a lemming than the OP. It was your generation that allowed globalization to develop such as it has. Now you are having buyer's remorse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My generation? What generation would that be? I didn't vote for NAFTA.
Click to expand...

My statement is predicated on the assumption that you are a Reaganite.


----------



## Correll

Tehon said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's really bad? OP is a globalist lemming and doesn't even realize it. How I wish he was free as I was when I grew up, that's what MAGA is about. He thinks it's about whatever they told him it is.
> 
> The reason for that is the Marxist indoctrination in schools. They don't teach kids to think Socratically anymore.
> 
> That needs to stop ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> You are no less a lemming than the OP. It was your generation that allowed globalization to develop such as it has. Now you are having buyer's remorse.
Click to expand...



Realizing that a policy has failed and wanting to change it, while the Political Elite are still holding to it, 

is the exact opposite of being a lemming.


It is a rebellion, if not a revolution.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Tehon said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's really bad? OP is a globalist lemming and doesn't even realize it. How I wish he was free as I was when I grew up, that's what MAGA is about. He thinks it's about whatever they told him it is.
> 
> The reason for that is the Marxist indoctrination in schools. They don't teach kids to think Socratically anymore.
> 
> That needs to stop ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> You are no less a lemming than the OP. It was your generation that allowed globalization to develop such as it has. Now you are having buyer's remorse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My generation? What generation would that be? I didn't vote for NAFTA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My statement is predicated on the assumption that you are a Reaganite.
Click to expand...


Never assume. Besides, it was Reagan's successor that drafted NAFTA.


----------



## Marion Morrison

antifa said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do think for myself, explain who's telling you Fascism is wrong, who is it?
> 
> 1.) The establishment.
> 
> 2.) The anti-establishment.
> 
> The correct answer is the establishment is telling you Fascism is wrong.
> 
> Who else could possibly be telling you since WW2, constantly kicking, and screaming Fascism is wrong with the World, but the establishment?
> 
> These ideals you tout of are the ideas of the establishment.
> 
> Furthermore, no Fascism didn't kill more than Communism, or Capitalism, so why is it so hated?
> 
> Yes, I do believe Fascism is hated because it's the antithesis of Globalism, and the elites are Globalists seeking for a one World government, one World religion ( Atheism) and a one World heritage ( Mixed)
> 
> This just makes the masses easier to control, and easier to extract profits off of.
> 
> 
> 
> You will gladly follow orders of the establishment to prevent those you call scum as having the rights and liberty you enjoy in
> Hudson Valley
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The establishment has spread out Global companies in the name of "Liberty" and expanded labor, and immigration in the name of "Liberty"
> 
> They want us to lose what is Human about us, our heritage, and turn us into something robotic to serve them.
> 
> As for what I support, I'd support cracking down on hiring those  who hire illegals.
> Why doesn't the establishment do this?
> Maybe because this is part of their globalist plot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are a nation of immigrants. You want to cherry-pick who belongs here and who doesn't. Again, we already covered that so stop repeating yourself. This thread is about the nature of the cycle. You are once again on the wrong side of history and are going up against those who have the numbers and momentum to change the corrupt world we live in.
> 
> Join us or lose the war, again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way do you hope to change the corrupt world we live in? What do you believe is the corrupting influence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Money is the corrupting influence. All of our institutions are bought and paid for by special interests. We have perpetual war and countless bailouts. Anything can cause a panic on Wall Street to cause a 1929 type crash with a result of 30% + unemployment and worldwide food riots.
> 
> *We are already in need of a federal jobs program and a new New Deal *but we are facing militarized police who want maga.
Click to expand...



No, and hell no! Do you not understand that for every government salary a collective of people who don't work in government have to pay them? Government workers are drones, bureaucrats, fascists, if you will. They feed off of people who don't work in government. Outside of government in Capitalist society is where the innovation and ingenuity are rewarded. In government society, compliance and obedience is rewarded, and not nearly as much as in the private sector. The less government there is, the more prosperous people are. It can't be all chiefs and no Indians. W. Bush with "The Patriot Act" expanded the Federal government 3x beyond where it should be.

Oh, so the current agencies didn't do their job, even though though they were well-paid, so let's make more government workers to do the job those people were already supposed to be doing. 

And here you are calling for more people to be working for the government? 


Let me ask you something: Were there more terrorist attacks in a 10 year period before, or after Bush expanded the government? Any 10-year period.

I rest my case. Expanding the government was all for naught.


----------



## antifa

Tehon said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will gladly follow orders of the establishment to prevent those you call scum as having the rights and liberty you enjoy in
> Hudson Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The establishment has spread out Global companies in the name of "Liberty" and expanded labor, and immigration in the name of "Liberty"
> 
> They want us to lose what is Human about us, our heritage, and turn us into something robotic to serve them.
> 
> As for what I support, I'd support cracking down on hiring those  who hire illegals.
> Why doesn't the establishment do this?
> Maybe because this is part of their globalist plot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are a nation of immigrants. You want to cherry-pick who belongs here and who doesn't. Again, we already covered that so stop repeating yourself. This thread is about the nature of the cycle. You are once again on the wrong side of history and are going up against those who have the numbers and momentum to change the corrupt world we live in.
> 
> Join us or lose the war, again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way do you hope to change the corrupt world we live in? What do you believe is the corrupting influence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Money is the corrupting influence. All of our institutions are bought and paid for by special interests. We have perpetual war and countless bailouts. Anything can cause a panic on Wall Street to cause a 1929 type crash with a result of 30% + unemployment and worldwide food riots.
> 
> We are already in need of a federal jobs program and a new New Deal but we are facing militarized police who want maga.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You expect to overcome the corrupting influence by using government to redistribute the wealth? That is a failed strategy. We are witnessing the failures first hand. Besides, it is in essence........ fascist.
Click to expand...

We have to do more than sit on our ass and philosophize. Women, Mexicans, Blacks, Youth, etc., are in the streets demanding change from our corrupt government. That is the natural cycle of change.

Again, anything can spark a 1929 panic on Wall Street. Do you expect to go unaffected?


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

antifa said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> When in the Course of human events it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected them with another and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to which the Laws of Nature and of Nature's God entitle them, a decent respect to the opinions of mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to the separation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Separation is a good thing, it leads to diverse, and unique peoples, the opposite leads to in the beginning stages conflict, and turmoil, and eventually extinction of diverse, and unique peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The extinction of diverse and unique people is the fascist agenda.
Click to expand...


That's the agenda of collectivism in general, which means (and which history has shown several times) it's also the agenda of the communists.


----------



## antifa

Bonzi said:


> What's worse?  Criminals making all the money, or, big business?


Big business is a tax collector for the criminals. A genius scam to fund for-profit wars.


----------



## antifa

Tehon said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are a nation of immigrants. You want to cherry-pick who belongs here and who doesn't. Again, we already covered that so stop repeating yourself. This thread is about the nature of the cycle. You are once again on the wrong side of history and are going up against those who have the numbers and momentum to change the corrupt world we live in.
> 
> Join us or lose the war, again.
> 
> 
> 
> In what way do you hope to change the corrupt world we live in? What do you believe is the corrupting influence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Money is the corrupting influence. All of our institutions are bought and paid for by special interests. We have perpetual war and countless bailouts. Anything can cause a panic on Wall Street to cause a 1929 type crash with a result of 30% + unemployment and worldwide food riots.
> 
> We are already in need of a federal jobs program and a new New Deal but we are facing militarized police who want maga.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You expect to overcome the corrupting influence by using government to redistribute the wealth? That is a failed strategy. We are witnessing the failures first hand. Besides, it is in essence........ fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Surprising post coming from someone with an avatar like that. I would figure you support the rising up of the workers to seize the means of production! All that excess labor value going to the Proletariat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do believe in reorganizing the means of production. However, redistribution schemes are antithetical to that belief. They are designed to prop up the capitalist method of production.
> 
> That is how the fascists came to power in Europe and why we got the New Deal. To save capitalism.
Click to expand...

Corporations have been redistributing the wealth upward since the dawn of civilization. Wall Street recently stole $13 trillion out of the economy with zero prosecutions.

Why is Wall Street allowed to keep their stolen wealth?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

antifa said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The establishment has spread out Global companies in the name of "Liberty" and expanded labor, and immigration in the name of "Liberty"
> 
> They want us to lose what is Human about us, our heritage, and turn us into something robotic to serve them.
> 
> As for what I support, I'd support cracking down on hiring those  who hire illegals.
> Why doesn't the establishment do this?
> Maybe because this is part of their globalist plot?
> 
> 
> 
> We are a nation of immigrants. You want to cherry-pick who belongs here and who doesn't. Again, we already covered that so stop repeating yourself. This thread is about the nature of the cycle. You are once again on the wrong side of history and are going up against those who have the numbers and momentum to change the corrupt world we live in.
> 
> Join us or lose the war, again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way do you hope to change the corrupt world we live in? What do you believe is the corrupting influence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Money is the corrupting influence. All of our institutions are bought and paid for by special interests. We have perpetual war and countless bailouts. Anything can cause a panic on Wall Street to cause a 1929 type crash with a result of 30% + unemployment and worldwide food riots.
> 
> We are already in need of a federal jobs program and a new New Deal but we are facing militarized police who want maga.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You expect to overcome the corrupting influence by using government to redistribute the wealth? That is a failed strategy. We are witnessing the failures first hand. Besides, it is in essence........ fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have to do more than sit on our ass and philosophize. Women, Mexicans, Blacks, Youth, etc., are in the streets demanding change from our corrupt government. That is the natural cycle of change.
> 
> Again, anything can spark a 1929 panic on Wall Street. Do you expect to go unaffected?
Click to expand...


Why didn't they all call for change 100 years ago, when conditions for them were actually far worse, and far more oppressive?

Maybe because they're being manipulated by the Jews to collapse Western civilization?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

antifa said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> In what way do you hope to change the corrupt world we live in? What do you believe is the corrupting influence?
> 
> 
> 
> Money is the corrupting influence. All of our institutions are bought and paid for by special interests. We have perpetual war and countless bailouts. Anything can cause a panic on Wall Street to cause a 1929 type crash with a result of 30% + unemployment and worldwide food riots.
> 
> We are already in need of a federal jobs program and a new New Deal but we are facing militarized police who want maga.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You expect to overcome the corrupting influence by using government to redistribute the wealth? That is a failed strategy. We are witnessing the failures first hand. Besides, it is in essence........ fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Surprising post coming from someone with an avatar like that. I would figure you support the rising up of the workers to seize the means of production! All that excess labor value going to the Proletariat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do believe in reorganizing the means of production. However, redistribution schemes are antithetical to that belief. They are designed to prop up the capitalist method of production.
> 
> That is how the fascists came to power in Europe and why we got the New Deal. To save capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations have been redistributing the wealth upward since the dawn of civilization. Wall Street recently stole $13 trillion out of the economy with zero prosecutions.
> 
> Why is Wall Street allowed to keep their stolen wealth?
Click to expand...


Well, as a Fascist I believe in the Council system, where in theory elected Council members would help manage Corporations between all 3 parties the workers, the owners, and the state.

It's actually a great idea, and can be expanded to Hollywood, and media too.

That's why the elite hate Fascism so much, it puts them on a short-leash.

Furthermore, Fascists wouldn't tolerate all the outsourcing jobs to China, or insourcing workers from Mexico.

Why does everyone hate Fascism so much, sounds like a good compromise, but then again people have become so nutty, and illogical these days.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

antifa said:


> Occupy is a milestone in the upcoming revolt simply because millennials were fed up with Obama's refusal to prosecute any of crooks on Wall Street -- who stole $13 trillion out of the economy. It showed the world that a young black president had no problem quashing a legit protest by American youth. Other legit protests such as BLM and Fight for $15, etc., quickly joined the movement.
> 
> Anyone opposing these youth protests are part of the problem with no interest is a solution. Old white christian males are fighting a losing war in their attempt to stop the change that is needed. History tells us there will be a revolt. It could be something as small as a third party, or as big as an assault on our bloated and corrupt institutions.


*Leftists Are HeirHead Snobs Pretending to Hate the Doting Daddies They Mooch From*

When the cameras were rolling, the Occupuppies auditioned for David Letterman's "Stupid Pet Tricks."  However, Dave found out they weren't house-trained and wouldn't let him near his studio.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

antifa said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's worse?  Criminals making all the money, or, big business?
> 
> 
> 
> Big business is a tax collector for the criminals. A genius scam to fund for-profit wars.
Click to expand...


So when a corporation builds a product that I like, and I trade them an amount of money that I'm willing to part with in exchange for said product, I've actually had my money taken from me by force?  Voluntary trade is theft?  Lol.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Money is the corrupting influence. All of our institutions are bought and paid for by special interests. We have perpetual war and countless bailouts. Anything can cause a panic on Wall Street to cause a 1929 type crash with a result of 30% + unemployment and worldwide food riots.
> 
> We are already in need of a federal jobs program and a new New Deal but we are facing militarized police who want maga.
> 
> 
> 
> You expect to overcome the corrupting influence by using government to redistribute the wealth? That is a failed strategy. We are witnessing the failures first hand. Besides, it is in essence........ fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Surprising post coming from someone with an avatar like that. I would figure you support the rising up of the workers to seize the means of production! All that excess labor value going to the Proletariat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do believe in reorganizing the means of production. However, redistribution schemes are antithetical to that belief. They are designed to prop up the capitalist method of production.
> 
> That is how the fascists came to power in Europe and why we got the New Deal. To save capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations have been redistributing the wealth upward since the dawn of civilization. Wall Street recently stole $13 trillion out of the economy with zero prosecutions.
> 
> Why is Wall Street allowed to keep their stolen wealth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, as a Fascist I believe in the Council system, where in theory elected Council members would help manage Corporations between all 3 parties the workers, the owners, and the state.
> 
> It's actually a great idea, and can be expanded to Hollywood, and media too.
> 
> That's why the elite hate Fascism so much, it puts them on a short-leash.
> 
> Furthermore, Fascists wouldn't tolerate all the outsourcing jobs to China, or insourcing workers from Mexico.
> 
> Why does everyone hate Fascism so much, sounds like a good compromise, but then again people have become so nutty, and illogical these days.
Click to expand...


I dislike fascism for mostly the same reasons that I dislike communism.  Ultimately, it's authoritarian and collectivist.  I don't want the government treating me as some subservient and homogenous member of a demographic team with whom I likely share little common ground or affection.  I don't like the idea of giving supreme economic authority to anyone, or the right to dictate popular artistic expression, or any sort of speech, for that matter.  Quite frankly, I don't have any faith that people with both the integrity and the competence to act as societal central planners exist in any significant number, and even less that such people would retain such powerful political positions for any great length of time, let alone perpetually.  From where I'm sitting, distrust of fascism is less a lack of logic and more a lack of trust of people wielding immense power.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Not2BSubjugated said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You expect to overcome the corrupting influence by using government to redistribute the wealth? That is a failed strategy. We are witnessing the failures first hand. Besides, it is in essence........ fascist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprising post coming from someone with an avatar like that. I would figure you support the rising up of the workers to seize the means of production! All that excess labor value going to the Proletariat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do believe in reorganizing the means of production. However, redistribution schemes are antithetical to that belief. They are designed to prop up the capitalist method of production.
> 
> That is how the fascists came to power in Europe and why we got the New Deal. To save capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations have been redistributing the wealth upward since the dawn of civilization. Wall Street recently stole $13 trillion out of the economy with zero prosecutions.
> 
> Why is Wall Street allowed to keep their stolen wealth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, as a Fascist I believe in the Council system, where in theory elected Council members would help manage Corporations between all 3 parties the workers, the owners, and the state.
> 
> It's actually a great idea, and can be expanded to Hollywood, and media too.
> 
> That's why the elite hate Fascism so much, it puts them on a short-leash.
> 
> Furthermore, Fascists wouldn't tolerate all the outsourcing jobs to China, or insourcing workers from Mexico.
> 
> Why does everyone hate Fascism so much, sounds like a good compromise, but then again people have become so nutty, and illogical these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dislike fascism for mostly the same reasons that I dislike communism.  Ultimately, it's authoritarian and collectivist.  I don't want the government treating me as some subservient and homogenous member of a demographic team with whom I likely share little common ground or affection.  I don't like the idea of giving supreme economic authority to anyone, or the right to dictate popular artistic expression, or any sort of speech, for that matter.  Quite frankly, I don't have any faith that people with both the integrity and the competence to act as societal central planners exist in an significant number, and even less that such people would retain such immensely powerful political positions for any great length of time, let alone perpetually.  From where I'm sitting, distrust of fascism is less a lack of logic and more a lack of trust of people wielding immense power.
Click to expand...


So, you like a lack of a government, where media, Hollywood promote Liberal degeneracy, where Capitalists hire illegal immigrants in mass, and Capitalists hire foreigners in mass through outsourcing, etc.

The fact is this is not only becoming a threat to national livelihood, as they undermine wages, promote Liberalism, and cut people out of work, this is becoming a threat to National security, as a powerful China arises, and a Balkanized Mexican fifth column hostile to the U.S.A comes forward, to what benefit?
To line the pockets of greedy Capitalists, at our expense?


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprising post coming from someone with an avatar like that. I would figure you support the rising up of the workers to seize the means of production! All that excess labor value going to the Proletariat!
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe in reorganizing the means of production. However, redistribution schemes are antithetical to that belief. They are designed to prop up the capitalist method of production.
> 
> That is how the fascists came to power in Europe and why we got the New Deal. To save capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations have been redistributing the wealth upward since the dawn of civilization. Wall Street recently stole $13 trillion out of the economy with zero prosecutions.
> 
> Why is Wall Street allowed to keep their stolen wealth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, as a Fascist I believe in the Council system, where in theory elected Council members would help manage Corporations between all 3 parties the workers, the owners, and the state.
> 
> It's actually a great idea, and can be expanded to Hollywood, and media too.
> 
> That's why the elite hate Fascism so much, it puts them on a short-leash.
> 
> Furthermore, Fascists wouldn't tolerate all the outsourcing jobs to China, or insourcing workers from Mexico.
> 
> Why does everyone hate Fascism so much, sounds like a good compromise, but then again people have become so nutty, and illogical these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dislike fascism for mostly the same reasons that I dislike communism.  Ultimately, it's authoritarian and collectivist.  I don't want the government treating me as some subservient and homogenous member of a demographic team with whom I likely share little common ground or affection.  I don't like the idea of giving supreme economic authority to anyone, or the right to dictate popular artistic expression, or any sort of speech, for that matter.  Quite frankly, I don't have any faith that people with both the integrity and the competence to act as societal central planners exist in an significant number, and even less that such people would retain such immensely powerful political positions for any great length of time, let alone perpetually.  From where I'm sitting, distrust of fascism is less a lack of logic and more a lack of trust of people wielding immense power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you like a lack of a government, where media, Hollywood promote Liberal degeneracy, where Capitalists hire illegal immigrants in mass, and Capitalists hire foreigners in mass through outsourcing, etc.
> 
> The fact is this is not only becoming a threat to national livelihood, as they undermine wages, promote Liberalism, and cut people out of work, this is becoming a threat to National security, as a powerful China arises, and a Balkanized Mexican fifth column hostile to the U.S.A comes forward, to what benefit?
> To line the pockets of greedy Capitalists, at our expense?
Click to expand...


Yes, I do like that lack of government.  My ability to speak my mind freely and publicly is valuable to me.  Valuable enough that I'm willing to accept that my values aren't imposed on the speech of others if that will guarantee the perpetuation of my own freedom.

A system of free speech and free markets has some serious problems, granted.  It's manned by humans, after all.  That said, this uncaring and imperfect system has disseminated more prosperity than any other.  I don't see why anyone's convinced that reverting to authoritarian tribalism is an improvement, or really anything other than an evolutionary regression.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Not2BSubjugated said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe in reorganizing the means of production. However, redistribution schemes are antithetical to that belief. They are designed to prop up the capitalist method of production.
> 
> That is how the fascists came to power in Europe and why we got the New Deal. To save capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> Corporations have been redistributing the wealth upward since the dawn of civilization. Wall Street recently stole $13 trillion out of the economy with zero prosecutions.
> 
> Why is Wall Street allowed to keep their stolen wealth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, as a Fascist I believe in the Council system, where in theory elected Council members would help manage Corporations between all 3 parties the workers, the owners, and the state.
> 
> It's actually a great idea, and can be expanded to Hollywood, and media too.
> 
> That's why the elite hate Fascism so much, it puts them on a short-leash.
> 
> Furthermore, Fascists wouldn't tolerate all the outsourcing jobs to China, or insourcing workers from Mexico.
> 
> Why does everyone hate Fascism so much, sounds like a good compromise, but then again people have become so nutty, and illogical these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dislike fascism for mostly the same reasons that I dislike communism.  Ultimately, it's authoritarian and collectivist.  I don't want the government treating me as some subservient and homogenous member of a demographic team with whom I likely share little common ground or affection.  I don't like the idea of giving supreme economic authority to anyone, or the right to dictate popular artistic expression, or any sort of speech, for that matter.  Quite frankly, I don't have any faith that people with both the integrity and the competence to act as societal central planners exist in an significant number, and even less that such people would retain such immensely powerful political positions for any great length of time, let alone perpetually.  From where I'm sitting, distrust of fascism is less a lack of logic and more a lack of trust of people wielding immense power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you like a lack of a government, where media, Hollywood promote Liberal degeneracy, where Capitalists hire illegal immigrants in mass, and Capitalists hire foreigners in mass through outsourcing, etc.
> 
> The fact is this is not only becoming a threat to national livelihood, as they undermine wages, promote Liberalism, and cut people out of work, this is becoming a threat to National security, as a powerful China arises, and a Balkanized Mexican fifth column hostile to the U.S.A comes forward, to what benefit?
> To line the pockets of greedy Capitalists, at our expense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I do like that lack of government.  My ability to speak my mind freely and publicly is valuable to me.  Valuable enough that I'm willing to accept that my values aren't imposed on the speech of others if that will guarantee the perpetuation of my own freedom.
> 
> A system of free speech and free markets has some serious problems, granted.  It's manned by humans, after all.  That said, this uncaring and imperfect system has disseminated more prosperity than any other.  I don't see why anyone's convinced that reverting to authoritarian tribalism is an improvement, or really anything other than an evolutionary regression.
Click to expand...


Well, I certainly think we have much too serious issues to sit around about.

I think in superior societal terms, and obviously doing nothing isn't going to cut it.

Usually Republicans are big individualists, who think doing nothing is the best.

Well, we've done nothing, and we've lost our country, 2/3rd of Millennials are Democrats, and even more non-Whites are Democrats, the majority of them Socialist supporters.

This is very much the product of Republicans sitting back, and allowing Liberals their freedom to infiltrate the media, Hollywood, and academia.

Furthermore, that's even less minor than the fact that illegal immigrants only benefit is to fatten the pockets of Capitalists, to Balkanize the U.S with a hostile Mexican fifth column, who pays less into the system, than they take out in social programs.
or
how Americans lose decent factory jobs, to China, and prop up a hostile China to us, and lower our standard of living, to the benefit of China.

This is complete madness, and completely illogical.

Republicans obviously have very poor planning abilities, and don't think in terms of societal thinking, they don't have any real long term goals, except to do nothing it's their freedom.

Thus everything goes the wrong way, because Republicans fiddled around as America burned.


----------



## Moonglow

antifa said:


> Let's start simple and focus on that.
> It's not that easy because you may find agreement with those who want to talk about the world they want us to live in. We can talk about that somewhat but it distracts from the basics of science. Philosophy has to start at binary. Good and evil, right and wrong. The gray area is where things get complicated so we have to get a little primal to determine if becoming a 0 or a 1 is nothing more than chance. The world we live in decides the cycle.
> 
> Right now there are about 2 or 3 yins for every yang. Nothing can stop the flow of history. The acceptance of cannabis proves that. Try putting that genie back in the bottle.


It's all about interpretation and self values....which equells conception..


----------



## antifa

Moonglow said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's start simple and focus on that.
> It's not that easy because you may find agreement with those who want to talk about the world they want us to live in. We can talk about that somewhat but it distracts from the basics of science. Philosophy has to start at binary. Good and evil, right and wrong. The gray area is where things get complicated so we have to get a little primal to determine if becoming a 0 or a 1 is nothing more than chance. The world we live in decides the cycle.
> 
> Right now there are about 2 or 3 yins for every yang. Nothing can stop the flow of history. The acceptance of cannabis proves that. Try putting that genie back in the bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about interpretation and self values....which equells conception..
Click to expand...

There is a human belief of right and wrong that transcends culture. The interpretation is in the gray area.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

antifa said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> When in the Course of human events it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected them with another and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to which the Laws of Nature and of Nature's God entitle them, a decent respect to the opinions of mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to the separation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Separation is a good thing, it leads to diverse, and unique peoples, the opposite leads to in the beginning stages conflict, and turmoil, and eventually extinction of diverse, and unique peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The extinction of diverse and unique people is the fascist agenda.
Click to expand...


  So tell me...why do I live in the most diverse county in America yet it's run by Republicans/Conservatives?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

antifa said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do think for myself, explain who's telling you Fascism is wrong, who is it?
> 
> 1.) The establishment.
> 
> 2.) The anti-establishment.
> 
> The correct answer is the establishment is telling you Fascism is wrong.
> 
> Who else could possibly be telling you since WW2, constantly kicking, and screaming Fascism is wrong with the World, but the establishment?
> 
> These ideals you tout of are the ideas of the establishment.
> 
> Furthermore, no Fascism didn't kill more than Communism, or Capitalism, so why is it so hated?
> 
> Yes, I do believe Fascism is hated because it's the antithesis of Globalism, and the elites are Globalists seeking for a one World government, one World religion ( Atheism) and a one World heritage ( Mixed)
> 
> This just makes the masses easier to control, and easier to extract profits off of.
> 
> 
> 
> You will gladly follow orders of the establishment to prevent those you call scum as having the rights and liberty you enjoy in
> Hudson Valley
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The establishment has spread out Global companies in the name of "Liberty" and expanded labor, and immigration in the name of "Liberty"
> 
> They want us to lose what is Human about us, our heritage, and turn us into something robotic to serve them.
> 
> As for what I support, I'd support cracking down on hiring those  who hire illegals.
> Why doesn't the establishment do this?
> Maybe because this is part of their globalist plot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are a nation of immigrants. You want to cherry-pick who belongs here and who doesn't. Again, we already covered that so stop repeating yourself. This thread is about the nature of the cycle. You are once again on the wrong side of history and are going up against those who have the numbers and momentum to change the corrupt world we live in.
> 
> Join us or lose the war, again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way do you hope to change the corrupt world we live in? What do you believe is the corrupting influence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Money is the corrupting influence. All of our institutions are bought and paid for by special interests. We have perpetual war and countless bailouts. Anything can cause a panic on Wall Street to cause a 1929 type crash with a result of 30% + unemployment and worldwide food riots.
> 
> We are already in need of a federal jobs program and a new New Deal but we are facing militarized police who want maga.
Click to expand...


    So you cant make a buck because you're a moron.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Who told you philosophy was science? It isn't.


----------



## antifa

Not2BSubjugated said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's worse?  Criminals making all the money, or, big business?
> 
> 
> 
> Big business is a tax collector for the criminals. A genius scam to fund for-profit wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when a corporation builds a product that I like, and I trade them an amount of money that I'm willing to part with in exchange for said product, I've actually had my money taken from me by force?  Voluntary trade is theft?  Lol.
Click to expand...

Hold my hand and I'll try to walk you through this. Corporations no longer pay taxes but instead force labor to pay a tax on their earnings. That is not the intent of taxation of profit. Labor is earned so what the crooks are doing is getting big business to collect a tax on labor in exchange for tax exemption on their profits.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

antifa said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's worse?  Criminals making all the money, or, big business?
> 
> 
> 
> Big business is a tax collector for the criminals. A genius scam to fund for-profit wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when a corporation builds a product that I like, and I trade them an amount of money that I'm willing to part with in exchange for said product, I've actually had my money taken from me by force?  Voluntary trade is theft?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hold my hand and I'll try to walk you through this. Corporations no longer pay taxes but instead force labor to pay a tax on their earnings. That is not the intent of taxation of profit. Labor is earned so what the crooks are doing is getting big business to collect a tax on labor in exchange for tax exemption on their profits.
Click to expand...


  Stop jacking up corporate taxes and regulations and they wont need to pass the expense on to consumers.


----------



## antifa

HereWeGoAgain said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will gladly follow orders of the establishment to prevent those you call scum as having the rights and liberty you enjoy in
> Hudson Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The establishment has spread out Global companies in the name of "Liberty" and expanded labor, and immigration in the name of "Liberty"
> 
> They want us to lose what is Human about us, our heritage, and turn us into something robotic to serve them.
> 
> As for what I support, I'd support cracking down on hiring those  who hire illegals.
> Why doesn't the establishment do this?
> Maybe because this is part of their globalist plot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are a nation of immigrants. You want to cherry-pick who belongs here and who doesn't. Again, we already covered that so stop repeating yourself. This thread is about the nature of the cycle. You are once again on the wrong side of history and are going up against those who have the numbers and momentum to change the corrupt world we live in.
> 
> Join us or lose the war, again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way do you hope to change the corrupt world we live in? What do you believe is the corrupting influence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Money is the corrupting influence. All of our institutions are bought and paid for by special interests. We have perpetual war and countless bailouts. Anything can cause a panic on Wall Street to cause a 1929 type crash with a result of 30% + unemployment and worldwide food riots.
> 
> We are already in need of a federal jobs program and a new New Deal but we are facing militarized police who want maga.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you cant make a buck because you're a moron.
Click to expand...

You can't have an adult conversation because you are retarded.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

antifa said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's worse?  Criminals making all the money, or, big business?
> 
> 
> 
> Big business is a tax collector for the criminals. A genius scam to fund for-profit wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when a corporation builds a product that I like, and I trade them an amount of money that I'm willing to part with in exchange for said product, I've actually had my money taken from me by force?  Voluntary trade is theft?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hold my hand and I'll try to walk you through this. Corporations no longer pay taxes but instead force labor to pay a tax on their earnings. That is not the intent of taxation of profit. Labor is earned so what the crooks are doing is getting big business to collect a tax on labor in exchange for tax exemption on their profits.
Click to expand...


  Are you in the average range of age for antifa?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

antifa said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The establishment has spread out Global companies in the name of "Liberty" and expanded labor, and immigration in the name of "Liberty"
> 
> They want us to lose what is Human about us, our heritage, and turn us into something robotic to serve them.
> 
> As for what I support, I'd support cracking down on hiring those  who hire illegals.
> Why doesn't the establishment do this?
> Maybe because this is part of their globalist plot?
> 
> 
> 
> We are a nation of immigrants. You want to cherry-pick who belongs here and who doesn't. Again, we already covered that so stop repeating yourself. This thread is about the nature of the cycle. You are once again on the wrong side of history and are going up against those who have the numbers and momentum to change the corrupt world we live in.
> 
> Join us or lose the war, again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way do you hope to change the corrupt world we live in? What do you believe is the corrupting influence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Money is the corrupting influence. All of our institutions are bought and paid for by special interests. We have perpetual war and countless bailouts. Anything can cause a panic on Wall Street to cause a 1929 type crash with a result of 30% + unemployment and worldwide food riots.
> 
> We are already in need of a federal jobs program and a new New Deal but we are facing militarized police who want maga.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you cant make a buck because you're a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't have an adult conversation because you are retarded.
Click to expand...


   I'm the antifa dream member if I was senseless.
The wife and I without a a degree between us have succeeded far beyond the American dream.
   Whats your excuse Jr.?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

antifa said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's worse?  Criminals making all the money, or, big business?
> 
> 
> 
> Big business is a tax collector for the criminals. A genius scam to fund for-profit wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when a corporation builds a product that I like, and I trade them an amount of money that I'm willing to part with in exchange for said product, I've actually had my money taken from me by force?  Voluntary trade is theft?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hold my hand and I'll try to walk you through this. Corporations no longer pay taxes but instead force labor to pay a tax on their earnings. That is not the intent of taxation of profit. Labor is earned so what the crooks are doing is getting big business to collect a tax on labor in exchange for tax exemption on their profits.
Click to expand...


Well, corporations definitely need to be regulated, they like passing on their jobs to foreigners, be it Mexicans here, or Chinese abroad, they also like passing on the taxes of illegal immigrants onto the masses, then there they go paying real Americans part time jobs, so they don't get benefits, and then once again they like passing on the tax burden of lack of healthcare, and lack of wages onto the tax payer.

I really don't know how people insist that Capitalism is the most patriotic, or Conservative system, if anything it's far from it, even much the opposite of patriotic, and Conservative values.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

antifa said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The establishment has spread out Global companies in the name of "Liberty" and expanded labor, and immigration in the name of "Liberty"
> 
> They want us to lose what is Human about us, our heritage, and turn us into something robotic to serve them.
> 
> As for what I support, I'd support cracking down on hiring those  who hire illegals.
> Why doesn't the establishment do this?
> Maybe because this is part of their globalist plot?
> 
> 
> 
> We are a nation of immigrants. You want to cherry-pick who belongs here and who doesn't. Again, we already covered that so stop repeating yourself. This thread is about the nature of the cycle. You are once again on the wrong side of history and are going up against those who have the numbers and momentum to change the corrupt world we live in.
> 
> Join us or lose the war, again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way do you hope to change the corrupt world we live in? What do you believe is the corrupting influence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Money is the corrupting influence. All of our institutions are bought and paid for by special interests. We have perpetual war and countless bailouts. Anything can cause a panic on Wall Street to cause a 1929 type crash with a result of 30% + unemployment and worldwide food riots.
> 
> We are already in need of a federal jobs program and a new New Deal but we are facing militarized police who want maga.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you cant make a buck because you're a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't have an adult conversation because you are retarded.
Click to expand...


  You're not adult enough to prosper in America. It requires hard work and dedication.
    Your demands are childish and reveal your lack of determination.


----------



## antifa

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Money is the corrupting influence. All of our institutions are bought and paid for by special interests. We have perpetual war and countless bailouts. Anything can cause a panic on Wall Street to cause a 1929 type crash with a result of 30% + unemployment and worldwide food riots.
> 
> We are already in need of a federal jobs program and a new New Deal but we are facing militarized police who want maga.
> 
> 
> 
> You expect to overcome the corrupting influence by using government to redistribute the wealth? That is a failed strategy. We are witnessing the failures first hand. Besides, it is in essence........ fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Surprising post coming from someone with an avatar like that. I would figure you support the rising up of the workers to seize the means of production! All that excess labor value going to the Proletariat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do believe in reorganizing the means of production. However, redistribution schemes are antithetical to that belief. They are designed to prop up the capitalist method of production.
> 
> That is how the fascists came to power in Europe and why we got the New Deal. To save capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations have been redistributing the wealth upward since the dawn of civilization. Wall Street recently stole $13 trillion out of the economy with zero prosecutions.
> 
> Why is Wall Street allowed to keep their stolen wealth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, as a Fascist I believe in the Council system, where in theory elected Council members would help manage Corporations between all 3 parties the workers, the owners, and the state.
> 
> It's actually a great idea, and can be expanded to Hollywood, and media too.
> 
> That's why the elite hate Fascism so much, it puts them on a short-leash.
> 
> Furthermore, Fascists wouldn't tolerate all the outsourcing jobs to China, or insourcing workers from Mexico.
> 
> Why does everyone hate Fascism so much, sounds like a good compromise, but then again people have become so nutty, and illogical these days.
Click to expand...

Everyone hates fascism because we know you kids are afraid of the world we live in and need a safespace to a world you want to live in.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

antifa said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You expect to overcome the corrupting influence by using government to redistribute the wealth? That is a failed strategy. We are witnessing the failures first hand. Besides, it is in essence........ fascist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprising post coming from someone with an avatar like that. I would figure you support the rising up of the workers to seize the means of production! All that excess labor value going to the Proletariat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do believe in reorganizing the means of production. However, redistribution schemes are antithetical to that belief. They are designed to prop up the capitalist method of production.
> 
> That is how the fascists came to power in Europe and why we got the New Deal. To save capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations have been redistributing the wealth upward since the dawn of civilization. Wall Street recently stole $13 trillion out of the economy with zero prosecutions.
> 
> Why is Wall Street allowed to keep their stolen wealth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, as a Fascist I believe in the Council system, where in theory elected Council members would help manage Corporations between all 3 parties the workers, the owners, and the state.
> 
> It's actually a great idea, and can be expanded to Hollywood, and media too.
> 
> That's why the elite hate Fascism so much, it puts them on a short-leash.
> 
> Furthermore, Fascists wouldn't tolerate all the outsourcing jobs to China, or insourcing workers from Mexico.
> 
> Why does everyone hate Fascism so much, sounds like a good compromise, but then again people have become so nutty, and illogical these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone hates fascism because we know you kids are afraid of the world we live in and need a safespace to a world you want to live in.
Click to expand...


Everybody hates Fascism, because a bunch of elite Jews, and Brits kicked, and screamed about it, and made sure it was erased from the future, because they feared it would be a real threat.

I mean look at British Freemason Churchill, he did declare war on Nazis for invading Poland, but he  didn't declare war on Soviets for also  invading Poland.
He
then ended up taking out Mussolini before Hitler.

To me his goal was to stomp out Fascism, not to stop brutality, or save Poland, or anything else.

Especially not when he sold out Poland to the Soviets.

Especially not when he killed many Indians in the Bengali Famine of 1943, or killed many civilians in Dresden firebombing.

The fact of the matter, is the Allies were every bit as brutal, the only difference is the Allies are still brutal, and yet there you go kicking, and screaming about the almost non-existent Fascist.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

antifa said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You expect to overcome the corrupting influence by using government to redistribute the wealth? That is a failed strategy. We are witnessing the failures first hand. Besides, it is in essence........ fascist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprising post coming from someone with an avatar like that. I would figure you support the rising up of the workers to seize the means of production! All that excess labor value going to the Proletariat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do believe in reorganizing the means of production. However, redistribution schemes are antithetical to that belief. They are designed to prop up the capitalist method of production.
> 
> That is how the fascists came to power in Europe and why we got the New Deal. To save capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations have been redistributing the wealth upward since the dawn of civilization. Wall Street recently stole $13 trillion out of the economy with zero prosecutions.
> 
> Why is Wall Street allowed to keep their stolen wealth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, as a Fascist I believe in the Council system, where in theory elected Council members would help manage Corporations between all 3 parties the workers, the owners, and the state.
> 
> It's actually a great idea, and can be expanded to Hollywood, and media too.
> 
> That's why the elite hate Fascism so much, it puts them on a short-leash.
> 
> Furthermore, Fascists wouldn't tolerate all the outsourcing jobs to China, or insourcing workers from Mexico.
> 
> Why does everyone hate Fascism so much, sounds like a good compromise, but then again people have become so nutty, and illogical these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone hates fascism because we know you kids are afraid of the world we live in and need a safespace to a world you want to live in.
Click to expand...


  You're a fuken clown.
Afraid of the world we live in? The wife and I took that world by storm through hard work and dedication.
   Neither of us has a college degree yet we sit at the top end of 5% wage earners.
  You stupid fucks are just a bunch of lazy assholes who feel entitled to a living.


----------



## antifa

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprising post coming from someone with an avatar like that. I would figure you support the rising up of the workers to seize the means of production! All that excess labor value going to the Proletariat!
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe in reorganizing the means of production. However, redistribution schemes are antithetical to that belief. They are designed to prop up the capitalist method of production.
> 
> That is how the fascists came to power in Europe and why we got the New Deal. To save capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations have been redistributing the wealth upward since the dawn of civilization. Wall Street recently stole $13 trillion out of the economy with zero prosecutions.
> 
> Why is Wall Street allowed to keep their stolen wealth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, as a Fascist I believe in the Council system, where in theory elected Council members would help manage Corporations between all 3 parties the workers, the owners, and the state.
> 
> It's actually a great idea, and can be expanded to Hollywood, and media too.
> 
> That's why the elite hate Fascism so much, it puts them on a short-leash.
> 
> Furthermore, Fascists wouldn't tolerate all the outsourcing jobs to China, or insourcing workers from Mexico.
> 
> Why does everyone hate Fascism so much, sounds like a good compromise, but then again people have become so nutty, and illogical these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone hates fascism because we know you kids are afraid of the world we live in and need a safespace to a world you want to live in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody hates Fascism, because a bunch of elite Jews, and Brits kicked, and screamed about it, and made sure it was erased from the future, because they feared it would be a real threat.
> 
> I mean look at British Freemason Churchill, he did declare war on Nazis for invading Poland, but he  didn't declare war on Soviets for also  invading Poland.
> He
> then ended up taking out Mussolini before Hitler.
> 
> To me his goal was to stomp out Fascism, not to stop brutality, or save Poland, or anything else.
> 
> Especially not when he sold out Poland to the Soviets.
> 
> Especially not when he killed many Indians in the Bengali Famine of 1943, or killed many civilians in Dresden firebombing.
> 
> The fact of the matter, is the Allies were every bit as brutal, the only difference is the Allies are still brutal, and yet there you go kicking, and screaming about the almost non-existent Fascist.
Click to expand...

Dude, you keep proving your need to follow orders with every post. You want to join the resistance to quash fascism but you are afraid of what your friends will think.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

antifa said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe in reorganizing the means of production. However, redistribution schemes are antithetical to that belief. They are designed to prop up the capitalist method of production.
> 
> That is how the fascists came to power in Europe and why we got the New Deal. To save capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> Corporations have been redistributing the wealth upward since the dawn of civilization. Wall Street recently stole $13 trillion out of the economy with zero prosecutions.
> 
> Why is Wall Street allowed to keep their stolen wealth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, as a Fascist I believe in the Council system, where in theory elected Council members would help manage Corporations between all 3 parties the workers, the owners, and the state.
> 
> It's actually a great idea, and can be expanded to Hollywood, and media too.
> 
> That's why the elite hate Fascism so much, it puts them on a short-leash.
> 
> Furthermore, Fascists wouldn't tolerate all the outsourcing jobs to China, or insourcing workers from Mexico.
> 
> Why does everyone hate Fascism so much, sounds like a good compromise, but then again people have become so nutty, and illogical these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone hates fascism because we know you kids are afraid of the world we live in and need a safespace to a world you want to live in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody hates Fascism, because a bunch of elite Jews, and Brits kicked, and screamed about it, and made sure it was erased from the future, because they feared it would be a real threat.
> 
> I mean look at British Freemason Churchill, he did declare war on Nazis for invading Poland, but he  didn't declare war on Soviets for also  invading Poland.
> He
> then ended up taking out Mussolini before Hitler.
> 
> To me his goal was to stomp out Fascism, not to stop brutality, or save Poland, or anything else.
> 
> Especially not when he sold out Poland to the Soviets.
> 
> Especially not when he killed many Indians in the Bengali Famine of 1943, or killed many civilians in Dresden firebombing.
> 
> The fact of the matter, is the Allies were every bit as brutal, the only difference is the Allies are still brutal, and yet there you go kicking, and screaming about the almost non-existent Fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, you keep proving your need to follow orders with every post. You want to join the resistance to quash fascism but you are afraid of what your friends will think.
Click to expand...


   No.....we recognize fascism for what it is. And you're it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

antifa said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe in reorganizing the means of production. However, redistribution schemes are antithetical to that belief. They are designed to prop up the capitalist method of production.
> 
> That is how the fascists came to power in Europe and why we got the New Deal. To save capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> Corporations have been redistributing the wealth upward since the dawn of civilization. Wall Street recently stole $13 trillion out of the economy with zero prosecutions.
> 
> Why is Wall Street allowed to keep their stolen wealth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, as a Fascist I believe in the Council system, where in theory elected Council members would help manage Corporations between all 3 parties the workers, the owners, and the state.
> 
> It's actually a great idea, and can be expanded to Hollywood, and media too.
> 
> That's why the elite hate Fascism so much, it puts them on a short-leash.
> 
> Furthermore, Fascists wouldn't tolerate all the outsourcing jobs to China, or insourcing workers from Mexico.
> 
> Why does everyone hate Fascism so much, sounds like a good compromise, but then again people have become so nutty, and illogical these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone hates fascism because we know you kids are afraid of the world we live in and need a safespace to a world you want to live in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody hates Fascism, because a bunch of elite Jews, and Brits kicked, and screamed about it, and made sure it was erased from the future, because they feared it would be a real threat.
> 
> I mean look at British Freemason Churchill, he did declare war on Nazis for invading Poland, but he  didn't declare war on Soviets for also  invading Poland.
> He
> then ended up taking out Mussolini before Hitler.
> 
> To me his goal was to stomp out Fascism, not to stop brutality, or save Poland, or anything else.
> 
> Especially not when he sold out Poland to the Soviets.
> 
> Especially not when he killed many Indians in the Bengali Famine of 1943, or killed many civilians in Dresden firebombing.
> 
> The fact of the matter, is the Allies were every bit as brutal, the only difference is the Allies are still brutal, and yet there you go kicking, and screaming about the almost non-existent Fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, you keep proving your need to follow orders with every post. You want to join the resistance to quash fascism but you are afraid of what your friends will think.
Click to expand...


Nonsense, I want to squash Communism, and Capitalism.


----------



## antifa

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corporations have been redistributing the wealth upward since the dawn of civilization. Wall Street recently stole $13 trillion out of the economy with zero prosecutions.
> 
> Why is Wall Street allowed to keep their stolen wealth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as a Fascist I believe in the Council system, where in theory elected Council members would help manage Corporations between all 3 parties the workers, the owners, and the state.
> 
> It's actually a great idea, and can be expanded to Hollywood, and media too.
> 
> That's why the elite hate Fascism so much, it puts them on a short-leash.
> 
> Furthermore, Fascists wouldn't tolerate all the outsourcing jobs to China, or insourcing workers from Mexico.
> 
> Why does everyone hate Fascism so much, sounds like a good compromise, but then again people have become so nutty, and illogical these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone hates fascism because we know you kids are afraid of the world we live in and need a safespace to a world you want to live in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody hates Fascism, because a bunch of elite Jews, and Brits kicked, and screamed about it, and made sure it was erased from the future, because they feared it would be a real threat.
> 
> I mean look at British Freemason Churchill, he did declare war on Nazis for invading Poland, but he  didn't declare war on Soviets for also  invading Poland.
> He
> then ended up taking out Mussolini before Hitler.
> 
> To me his goal was to stomp out Fascism, not to stop brutality, or save Poland, or anything else.
> 
> Especially not when he sold out Poland to the Soviets.
> 
> Especially not when he killed many Indians in the Bengali Famine of 1943, or killed many civilians in Dresden firebombing.
> 
> The fact of the matter, is the Allies were every bit as brutal, the only difference is the Allies are still brutal, and yet there you go kicking, and screaming about the almost non-existent Fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, you keep proving your need to follow orders with every post. You want to join the resistance to quash fascism but you are afraid of what your friends will think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense, I want to squash Communism, and Capitalism.
Click to expand...

Please explain how fascism can squash any form of corrupt government by making the people your enemy.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corporations have been redistributing the wealth upward since the dawn of civilization. Wall Street recently stole $13 trillion out of the economy with zero prosecutions.
> 
> Why is Wall Street allowed to keep their stolen wealth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as a Fascist I believe in the Council system, where in theory elected Council members would help manage Corporations between all 3 parties the workers, the owners, and the state.
> 
> It's actually a great idea, and can be expanded to Hollywood, and media too.
> 
> That's why the elite hate Fascism so much, it puts them on a short-leash.
> 
> Furthermore, Fascists wouldn't tolerate all the outsourcing jobs to China, or insourcing workers from Mexico.
> 
> Why does everyone hate Fascism so much, sounds like a good compromise, but then again people have become so nutty, and illogical these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone hates fascism because we know you kids are afraid of the world we live in and need a safespace to a world you want to live in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody hates Fascism, because a bunch of elite Jews, and Brits kicked, and screamed about it, and made sure it was erased from the future, because they feared it would be a real threat.
> 
> I mean look at British Freemason Churchill, he did declare war on Nazis for invading Poland, but he  didn't declare war on Soviets for also  invading Poland.
> He
> then ended up taking out Mussolini before Hitler.
> 
> To me his goal was to stomp out Fascism, not to stop brutality, or save Poland, or anything else.
> 
> Especially not when he sold out Poland to the Soviets.
> 
> Especially not when he killed many Indians in the Bengali Famine of 1943, or killed many civilians in Dresden firebombing.
> 
> The fact of the matter, is the Allies were every bit as brutal, the only difference is the Allies are still brutal, and yet there you go kicking, and screaming about the almost non-existent Fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, you keep proving your need to follow orders with every post. You want to join the resistance to quash fascism but you are afraid of what your friends will think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense, I want to squash Communism, and Capitalism.
Click to expand...


  Capitalism is fantastic for those with ambition.
Not sure why you'd want to quash it,those same ambitious people create jobs or contribute to the tax base in ways that no other class comes close.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as a Fascist I believe in the Council system, where in theory elected Council members would help manage Corporations between all 3 parties the workers, the owners, and the state.
> 
> It's actually a great idea, and can be expanded to Hollywood, and media too.
> 
> That's why the elite hate Fascism so much, it puts them on a short-leash.
> 
> Furthermore, Fascists wouldn't tolerate all the outsourcing jobs to China, or insourcing workers from Mexico.
> 
> Why does everyone hate Fascism so much, sounds like a good compromise, but then again people have become so nutty, and illogical these days.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone hates fascism because we know you kids are afraid of the world we live in and need a safespace to a world you want to live in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody hates Fascism, because a bunch of elite Jews, and Brits kicked, and screamed about it, and made sure it was erased from the future, because they feared it would be a real threat.
> 
> I mean look at British Freemason Churchill, he did declare war on Nazis for invading Poland, but he  didn't declare war on Soviets for also  invading Poland.
> He
> then ended up taking out Mussolini before Hitler.
> 
> To me his goal was to stomp out Fascism, not to stop brutality, or save Poland, or anything else.
> 
> Especially not when he sold out Poland to the Soviets.
> 
> Especially not when he killed many Indians in the Bengali Famine of 1943, or killed many civilians in Dresden firebombing.
> 
> The fact of the matter, is the Allies were every bit as brutal, the only difference is the Allies are still brutal, and yet there you go kicking, and screaming about the almost non-existent Fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, you keep proving your need to follow orders with every post. You want to join the resistance to quash fascism but you are afraid of what your friends will think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense, I want to squash Communism, and Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism is fantastic for those with ambition.
> Not sure why you'd want to quash it,those same ambitious people create jobs or contribute to the tax base in ways that no other class comes close.
Click to expand...


Capitalism is what we have, a lot of jobs going to foreigners be it by importing illegals from Mexico, or exporting jobs to China, all to maximize profit for the elite at our expense.

Not only is this bringing down the tax base, undermining our wages, and cutting Americans out of jobs, it's become an outright threat to National security, as a rather hostile China is built up much more powerful, and a  rather hostile Mexican fifth column is built up within the U.S.A.

This is not to our benefit, this is to the benefits to the elites, only to get maximum profits at the whims of the masses, and not caring about this nation what so ever.

Furthermore, Capitalism also means Hollywood, media, and colleges all brainwashing the masses into a Liberal stupor.

It's completely grotesque.

Capitalism is what's leading us to our demise.

If only someone had the balls way back to stand up to these scumbags, but now they think they are almighty.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

antifa said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as a Fascist I believe in the Council system, where in theory elected Council members would help manage Corporations between all 3 parties the workers, the owners, and the state.
> 
> It's actually a great idea, and can be expanded to Hollywood, and media too.
> 
> That's why the elite hate Fascism so much, it puts them on a short-leash.
> 
> Furthermore, Fascists wouldn't tolerate all the outsourcing jobs to China, or insourcing workers from Mexico.
> 
> Why does everyone hate Fascism so much, sounds like a good compromise, but then again people have become so nutty, and illogical these days.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone hates fascism because we know you kids are afraid of the world we live in and need a safespace to a world you want to live in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody hates Fascism, because a bunch of elite Jews, and Brits kicked, and screamed about it, and made sure it was erased from the future, because they feared it would be a real threat.
> 
> I mean look at British Freemason Churchill, he did declare war on Nazis for invading Poland, but he  didn't declare war on Soviets for also  invading Poland.
> He
> then ended up taking out Mussolini before Hitler.
> 
> To me his goal was to stomp out Fascism, not to stop brutality, or save Poland, or anything else.
> 
> Especially not when he sold out Poland to the Soviets.
> 
> Especially not when he killed many Indians in the Bengali Famine of 1943, or killed many civilians in Dresden firebombing.
> 
> The fact of the matter, is the Allies were every bit as brutal, the only difference is the Allies are still brutal, and yet there you go kicking, and screaming about the almost non-existent Fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, you keep proving your need to follow orders with every post. You want to join the resistance to quash fascism but you are afraid of what your friends will think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense, I want to squash Communism, and Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please explain how fascism can squash any form of corrupt government by making the people your enemy.
Click to expand...


Fascism was made the enemy by even more murderous Communists, and Capitalists.

Fascism probably killed nearly  30 million,  the Communists killed near 100 million, as have the Capitalists also killed near 100 million.

I don't know why they kicked, and screamed Fascism as the "Monster"

How is that true??
Obviously the elite hates Fascism, which means that we should be Fascists.

Indeed, Fascism is the opposite of Globalism, with a closed circuit autarky economy that is self sustained, furthermore it is Nationalist, and puts heritage first, and is anti-Immigration.

This is all anti-Globalist, and the elite is Globalist.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone hates fascism because we know you kids are afraid of the world we live in and need a safespace to a world you want to live in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody hates Fascism, because a bunch of elite Jews, and Brits kicked, and screamed about it, and made sure it was erased from the future, because they feared it would be a real threat.
> 
> I mean look at British Freemason Churchill, he did declare war on Nazis for invading Poland, but he  didn't declare war on Soviets for also  invading Poland.
> He
> then ended up taking out Mussolini before Hitler.
> 
> To me his goal was to stomp out Fascism, not to stop brutality, or save Poland, or anything else.
> 
> Especially not when he sold out Poland to the Soviets.
> 
> Especially not when he killed many Indians in the Bengali Famine of 1943, or killed many civilians in Dresden firebombing.
> 
> The fact of the matter, is the Allies were every bit as brutal, the only difference is the Allies are still brutal, and yet there you go kicking, and screaming about the almost non-existent Fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, you keep proving your need to follow orders with every post. You want to join the resistance to quash fascism but you are afraid of what your friends will think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense, I want to squash Communism, and Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism is fantastic for those with ambition.
> Not sure why you'd want to quash it,those same ambitious people create jobs or contribute to the tax base in ways that no other class comes close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism is what we have, a lot of jobs going to foreigners be it by importing illegals from Mexico, or exporting jobs to China, all to maximize profit for the elite at our expense.
> 
> Not only is this bringing down the tax base, undermining our wages, and cutting Americans out of jobs, it's become an outright threat to National security, as a rather hostile China is built up much more powerful, and a  rather hostile Mexican fifth column is built up within the U.S.A.
> 
> This is not to our benefit, this is to the benefits to the elites, only to get maximum profits at the whims of the masses, and not caring about this nation what so ever.
> 
> Furthermore, Capitalism also means Hollywood, media, and colleges all brainwashing the masses into a Liberal stupor.
> 
> It's completely grotesque.
> 
> Capitalism is what's leading us to our demise.
> 
> If only someone had the balls way back to stand up to these scumbags, but now they think they are almighty.
Click to expand...


  I'm all for bringing back jobs that have been sent overseas.
Which Trump is the only one who has tried to do so.
   I think you're reading a perverted type of capitalism.
My type has no crooked government beholding to globalism.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody hates Fascism, because a bunch of elite Jews, and Brits kicked, and screamed about it, and made sure it was erased from the future, because they feared it would be a real threat.
> 
> I mean look at British Freemason Churchill, he did declare war on Nazis for invading Poland, but he  didn't declare war on Soviets for also  invading Poland.
> He
> then ended up taking out Mussolini before Hitler.
> 
> To me his goal was to stomp out Fascism, not to stop brutality, or save Poland, or anything else.
> 
> Especially not when he sold out Poland to the Soviets.
> 
> Especially not when he killed many Indians in the Bengali Famine of 1943, or killed many civilians in Dresden firebombing.
> 
> The fact of the matter, is the Allies were every bit as brutal, the only difference is the Allies are still brutal, and yet there you go kicking, and screaming about the almost non-existent Fascist.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you keep proving your need to follow orders with every post. You want to join the resistance to quash fascism but you are afraid of what your friends will think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense, I want to squash Communism, and Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism is fantastic for those with ambition.
> Not sure why you'd want to quash it,those same ambitious people create jobs or contribute to the tax base in ways that no other class comes close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism is what we have, a lot of jobs going to foreigners be it by importing illegals from Mexico, or exporting jobs to China, all to maximize profit for the elite at our expense.
> 
> Not only is this bringing down the tax base, undermining our wages, and cutting Americans out of jobs, it's become an outright threat to National security, as a rather hostile China is built up much more powerful, and a  rather hostile Mexican fifth column is built up within the U.S.A.
> 
> This is not to our benefit, this is to the benefits to the elites, only to get maximum profits at the whims of the masses, and not caring about this nation what so ever.
> 
> Furthermore, Capitalism also means Hollywood, media, and colleges all brainwashing the masses into a Liberal stupor.
> 
> It's completely grotesque.
> 
> Capitalism is what's leading us to our demise.
> 
> If only someone had the balls way back to stand up to these scumbags, but now they think they are almighty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm all for bringing back jobs that have been sent overseas.
> Which Trump is the only one who has tried to do so.
> I think you're reading a perverted type of capitalism.
> My type has no crooked government beholding to globalism.
Click to expand...


Well, how do you stop Globalism, without asserting government force to stop it?


----------



## Tehon

Correll said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's really bad? OP is a globalist lemming and doesn't even realize it. How I wish he was free as I was when I grew up, that's what MAGA is about. He thinks it's about whatever they told him it is.
> 
> The reason for that is the Marxist indoctrination in schools. They don't teach kids to think Socratically anymore.
> 
> That needs to stop ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> You are no less a lemming than the OP. It was your generation that allowed globalization to develop such as it has. Now you are having buyer's remorse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Realizing that a policy has failed and wanting to change it, while the Political Elite are still holding to it,
> 
> is the exact opposite of being a lemming.
> 
> 
> It is a rebellion, if not a revolution.
Click to expand...

There is no revolution. You are being conned by another entertainer who is giving the globalists you despise even more money with which to dominate you and you are cheering him on. Lemming.


----------



## Tehon

antifa said:


> We have to do more than sit on our ass and philosophize. Women, Mexicans, Blacks, Youth, etc., are in the streets demanding change from our corrupt government. That is the natural cycle of change.
> 
> Again, anything can spark a 1929 panic on Wall Street. Do you expect to go unaffected?





antifa said:


> Corporations have been redistributing the wealth upward since the dawn of civilization. Wall Street recently stole $13 trillion out of the economy with zero prosecutions.
> 
> Why is Wall Street allowed to keep their stolen wealth?



We are all subservient to the economy. Changing the government won't cure this problem. Changing the economy will.


----------



## Correll

antifa said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The establishment has spread out Global companies in the name of "Liberty" and expanded labor, and immigration in the name of "Liberty"
> 
> They want us to lose what is Human about us, our heritage, and turn us into something robotic to serve them.
> 
> As for what I support, I'd support cracking down on hiring those  who hire illegals.
> Why doesn't the establishment do this?
> Maybe because this is part of their globalist plot?
> 
> 
> 
> We are a nation of immigrants. You want to cherry-pick who belongs here and who doesn't. Again, we already covered that so stop repeating yourself. This thread is about the nature of the cycle. You are once again on the wrong side of history and are going up against those who have the numbers and momentum to change the corrupt world we live in.
> 
> Join us or lose the war, again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way do you hope to change the corrupt world we live in? What do you believe is the corrupting influence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Money is the corrupting influence. All of our institutions are bought and paid for by special interests. We have perpetual war and countless bailouts. Anything can cause a panic on Wall Street to cause a 1929 type crash with a result of 30% + unemployment and worldwide food riots.
> 
> We are already in need of a federal jobs program and a new New Deal but we are facing militarized police who want maga.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You expect to overcome the corrupting influence by using government to redistribute the wealth? That is a failed strategy. We are witnessing the failures first hand. Besides, it is in essence........ fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have to do more than sit on our ass and philosophize. Women, Mexicans, Blacks, Youth, etc., are in the streets demanding change from our corrupt government. That is the natural cycle of change.
> 
> Again, anything can spark a 1929 panic on Wall Street. Do you expect to go unaffected?
Click to expand...



And yet those demographics voted for HIllary the Agent of the Status Que. 


Their agenda is the agenda of the Status Que. The super rich support it, because they know they will benefit from it.


----------



## Correll

Tehon said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's really bad? OP is a globalist lemming and doesn't even realize it. How I wish he was free as I was when I grew up, that's what MAGA is about. He thinks it's about whatever they told him it is.
> 
> The reason for that is the Marxist indoctrination in schools. They don't teach kids to think Socratically anymore.
> 
> That needs to stop ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> You are no less a lemming than the OP. It was your generation that allowed globalization to develop such as it has. Now you are having buyer's remorse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Realizing that a policy has failed and wanting to change it, while the Political Elite are still holding to it,
> 
> is the exact opposite of being a lemming.
> 
> 
> It is a rebellion, if not a revolution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no revolution. You are being conned by another entertainer who is giving the globalists you despise even more money with which to dominate you and you are cheering him on. Lemming.
Click to expand...




Maybe. 


We will know when we see how he renegotiates Nafta.


We had a choice between a man who might keep his promises to help, and a woman who promised to continue fucking US.


We made the only sane choice.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you keep proving your need to follow orders with every post. You want to join the resistance to quash fascism but you are afraid of what your friends will think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense, I want to squash Communism, and Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism is fantastic for those with ambition.
> Not sure why you'd want to quash it,those same ambitious people create jobs or contribute to the tax base in ways that no other class comes close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism is what we have, a lot of jobs going to foreigners be it by importing illegals from Mexico, or exporting jobs to China, all to maximize profit for the elite at our expense.
> 
> Not only is this bringing down the tax base, undermining our wages, and cutting Americans out of jobs, it's become an outright threat to National security, as a rather hostile China is built up much more powerful, and a  rather hostile Mexican fifth column is built up within the U.S.A.
> 
> This is not to our benefit, this is to the benefits to the elites, only to get maximum profits at the whims of the masses, and not caring about this nation what so ever.
> 
> Furthermore, Capitalism also means Hollywood, media, and colleges all brainwashing the masses into a Liberal stupor.
> 
> It's completely grotesque.
> 
> Capitalism is what's leading us to our demise.
> 
> If only someone had the balls way back to stand up to these scumbags, but now they think they are almighty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm all for bringing back jobs that have been sent overseas.
> Which Trump is the only one who has tried to do so.
> I think you're reading a perverted type of capitalism.
> My type has no crooked government beholding to globalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, how do you stop Globalism, without asserting government force to stop it?
Click to expand...


   By electing an outsider thats wise to globalism and its dangers.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corporations have been redistributing the wealth upward since the dawn of civilization. Wall Street recently stole $13 trillion out of the economy with zero prosecutions.
> 
> Why is Wall Street allowed to keep their stolen wealth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as a Fascist I believe in the Council system, where in theory elected Council members would help manage Corporations between all 3 parties the workers, the owners, and the state.
> 
> It's actually a great idea, and can be expanded to Hollywood, and media too.
> 
> That's why the elite hate Fascism so much, it puts them on a short-leash.
> 
> Furthermore, Fascists wouldn't tolerate all the outsourcing jobs to China, or insourcing workers from Mexico.
> 
> Why does everyone hate Fascism so much, sounds like a good compromise, but then again people have become so nutty, and illogical these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dislike fascism for mostly the same reasons that I dislike communism.  Ultimately, it's authoritarian and collectivist.  I don't want the government treating me as some subservient and homogenous member of a demographic team with whom I likely share little common ground or affection.  I don't like the idea of giving supreme economic authority to anyone, or the right to dictate popular artistic expression, or any sort of speech, for that matter.  Quite frankly, I don't have any faith that people with both the integrity and the competence to act as societal central planners exist in an significant number, and even less that such people would retain such immensely powerful political positions for any great length of time, let alone perpetually.  From where I'm sitting, distrust of fascism is less a lack of logic and more a lack of trust of people wielding immense power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you like a lack of a government, where media, Hollywood promote Liberal degeneracy, where Capitalists hire illegal immigrants in mass, and Capitalists hire foreigners in mass through outsourcing, etc.
> 
> The fact is this is not only becoming a threat to national livelihood, as they undermine wages, promote Liberalism, and cut people out of work, this is becoming a threat to National security, as a powerful China arises, and a Balkanized Mexican fifth column hostile to the U.S.A comes forward, to what benefit?
> To line the pockets of greedy Capitalists, at our expense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I do like that lack of government.  My ability to speak my mind freely and publicly is valuable to me.  Valuable enough that I'm willing to accept that my values aren't imposed on the speech of others if that will guarantee the perpetuation of my own freedom.
> 
> A system of free speech and free markets has some serious problems, granted.  It's manned by humans, after all.  That said, this uncaring and imperfect system has disseminated more prosperity than any other.  I don't see why anyone's convinced that reverting to authoritarian tribalism is an improvement, or really anything other than an evolutionary regression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I certainly think we have much too serious issues to sit around about.
> 
> I think in superior societal terms, and obviously doing nothing isn't going to cut it.
> 
> Usually Republicans are big individualists, who think doing nothing is the best.
> 
> Well, we've done nothing, and we've lost our country, 2/3rd of Millennials are Democrats, and even more non-Whites are Democrats, the majority of them Socialist supporters.
> 
> This is very much the product of Republicans sitting back, and allowing Liberals their freedom to infiltrate the media, Hollywood, and academia.
> 
> Furthermore, that's even less minor than the fact that illegal immigrants only benefit is to fatten the pockets of Capitalists, to Balkanize the U.S with a hostile Mexican fifth column, who pays less into the system, than they take out in social programs.
> or
> how Americans lose decent factory jobs, to China, and prop up a hostile China to us, and lower our standard of living, to the benefit of China.
> 
> This is complete madness, and completely illogical.
> 
> Republicans obviously have very poor planning abilities, and don't think in terms of societal thinking, they don't have any real long term goals, except to do nothing it's their freedom.
> 
> Thus everything goes the wrong way, because Republicans fiddled around as America burned.
Click to expand...


I get it, free societies aren't immune to corruption and failure.  Non intrusive governance hasn't solved all social ills and hasn't made our culture immune to the infiltration of bad ideas.

I simply don't see any evidence that giving authority over speech and economic activity to governing authorities would solve these problems either, and furthermore, the things that history shows us we risk by voluntarily giving that level of authority over to the government are no better than the things that we risk by not doing so.


----------



## antifa

Tehon said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have to do more than sit on our ass and philosophize. Women, Mexicans, Blacks, Youth, etc., are in the streets demanding change from our corrupt government. That is the natural cycle of change.
> 
> Again, anything can spark a 1929 panic on Wall Street. Do you expect to go unaffected?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corporations have been redistributing the wealth upward since the dawn of civilization. Wall Street recently stole $13 trillion out of the economy with zero prosecutions.
> 
> Why is Wall Street allowed to keep their stolen wealth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are all subservient to the economy. Changing the government won't cure this problem. Changing the economy will.
Click to expand...

Your argument is the evil crooks on Wall Street should be allowed to keep the money they stole. All those banks should have failed so we would no longer be subservient to evil. Then they should have been prosecuted for their crimes and left to rot in prison.

It's ludicrous to think that anything is too big to fail. Good would rise from the ashes.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

antifa said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have to do more than sit on our ass and philosophize. Women, Mexicans, Blacks, Youth, etc., are in the streets demanding change from our corrupt government. That is the natural cycle of change.
> 
> Again, anything can spark a 1929 panic on Wall Street. Do you expect to go unaffected?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corporations have been redistributing the wealth upward since the dawn of civilization. Wall Street recently stole $13 trillion out of the economy with zero prosecutions.
> 
> Why is Wall Street allowed to keep their stolen wealth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are all subservient to the economy. Changing the government won't cure this problem. Changing the economy will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your argument is the evil crooks on Wall Street should be allowed to keep the money they stole. All those banks should have failed so we would no longer be subservient to evil. Then they should have been prosecuted for their crimes and left to rot in prison.
> 
> It's ludicrous to think that anything is too big to fail. Good would rise from the ashes.
Click to expand...


  You sound conservative.


----------



## antifa

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's worse?  Criminals making all the money, or, big business?
> 
> 
> 
> Big business is a tax collector for the criminals. A genius scam to fund for-profit wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when a corporation builds a product that I like, and I trade them an amount of money that I'm willing to part with in exchange for said product, I've actually had my money taken from me by force?  Voluntary trade is theft?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hold my hand and I'll try to walk you through this. Corporations no longer pay taxes but instead force labor to pay a tax on their earnings. That is not the intent of taxation of profit. Labor is earned so what the crooks are doing is getting big business to collect a tax on labor in exchange for tax exemption on their profits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, corporations definitely need to be regulated, they like passing on their jobs to foreigners, be it Mexicans here, or Chinese abroad, they also like passing on the taxes of illegal immigrants onto the masses, then there they go paying real Americans part time jobs, so they don't get benefits, and then once again they like passing on the tax burden of lack of healthcare, and lack of wages onto the tax payer.
> 
> I really don't know how people insist that Capitalism is the most patriotic, or Conservative system, if anything it's far from it, even much the opposite of patriotic, and Conservative values.
Click to expand...

Since you are willing to admit that corporations are evil, why not go a step further and admit that you are programed to blame the good Mexican and Chinese workers?


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

antifa said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's worse?  Criminals making all the money, or, big business?
> 
> 
> 
> Big business is a tax collector for the criminals. A genius scam to fund for-profit wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when a corporation builds a product that I like, and I trade them an amount of money that I'm willing to part with in exchange for said product, I've actually had my money taken from me by force?  Voluntary trade is theft?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hold my hand and I'll try to walk you through this. Corporations no longer pay taxes but instead force labor to pay a tax on their earnings. That is not the intent of taxation of profit. Labor is earned so what the crooks are doing is getting big business to collect a tax on labor in exchange for tax exemption on their profits.
Click to expand...


This doesn't walk me through shit, I'm not even sure what you're getting at, here.

You talking about businesses building tax costs back into their product and service pricing?  You know other capitalists also have to pay those prices, right?  There's no business-owners club card where you get everything re-priced with the corporate rate subtracted from the official price.

And corporations don't force laborers to pay taxes on their earnings.  The laborers who refuse to pay those taxes aren't put in prison by representatives of PepsiCo.  And insofar as business owners build those tax costs back into their pricing to maintain profit margins, what you've said here is still incorrect.  Nobody's forcing the laborers to buy anything.  Don't wanna pay a portion of Apple's corporate taxes?  Don't buy an iPhone.  Simple.  Voluntary interactions aren't force.  You communist types need to stop with the word games.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone hates fascism because we know you kids are afraid of the world we live in and need a safespace to a world you want to live in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody hates Fascism, because a bunch of elite Jews, and Brits kicked, and screamed about it, and made sure it was erased from the future, because they feared it would be a real threat.
> 
> I mean look at British Freemason Churchill, he did declare war on Nazis for invading Poland, but he  didn't declare war on Soviets for also  invading Poland.
> He
> then ended up taking out Mussolini before Hitler.
> 
> To me his goal was to stomp out Fascism, not to stop brutality, or save Poland, or anything else.
> 
> Especially not when he sold out Poland to the Soviets.
> 
> Especially not when he killed many Indians in the Bengali Famine of 1943, or killed many civilians in Dresden firebombing.
> 
> The fact of the matter, is the Allies were every bit as brutal, the only difference is the Allies are still brutal, and yet there you go kicking, and screaming about the almost non-existent Fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, you keep proving your need to follow orders with every post. You want to join the resistance to quash fascism but you are afraid of what your friends will think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense, I want to squash Communism, and Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism is fantastic for those with ambition.
> Not sure why you'd want to quash it,those same ambitious people create jobs or contribute to the tax base in ways that no other class comes close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism is what we have, a lot of jobs going to foreigners be it by importing illegals from Mexico, or exporting jobs to China, all to maximize profit for the elite at our expense.
> 
> Not only is this bringing down the tax base, undermining our wages, and cutting Americans out of jobs, it's become an outright threat to National security, as a rather hostile China is built up much more powerful, and a  rather hostile Mexican fifth column is built up within the U.S.A.
> 
> This is not to our benefit, this is to the benefits to the elites, only to get maximum profits at the whims of the masses, and not caring about this nation what so ever.
> 
> Furthermore, Capitalism also means Hollywood, media, and colleges all brainwashing the masses into a Liberal stupor.
> 
> It's completely grotesque.
> 
> Capitalism is what's leading us to our demise.
> 
> If only someone had the balls way back to stand up to these scumbags, but now they think they are almighty.
Click to expand...


A large part of the reason that so many jobs go to foreign countries is that the cost of regulatory compliance coupled with the corporate tax rate in the US is/was among the highest on the planet, and is hugely financial burdensome.  Giving the government greater economic authority to just demand that those companies don't relocate just means that they have to hike their prices to absorb the cost of doing business here.  If government power is your only solution, then the choices are less jobs or less buying power.  Seems like a shitty solution to me.

Also, I agree that capitalism (along with freedom of speech) allows Hollywood and the media and private institutions of education to sell the ideas that they wanna sell and peoples' fondness of their product essentially gives them a great deal of control over mainstream culture, but the alternative is giving politicians an even greater degree of control over mainstream culture.  All these private organizations can do is make a lot of noise and try to drown me out.  They don't have the authority to actually stop me from expressing that which I choose to express.  I don't believe that politicians are any more trustworthy or competent than capitalists, and so, if I have to choose between the voluntary brainwashing of a free society or the forced brainwashing of an authoritarian government, I choose the capitalists.  At least they gotta romance us before they fuck us, the government just does it at gunpoint.


----------



## Tehon

antifa said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have to do more than sit on our ass and philosophize. Women, Mexicans, Blacks, Youth, etc., are in the streets demanding change from our corrupt government. That is the natural cycle of change.
> 
> Again, anything can spark a 1929 panic on Wall Street. Do you expect to go unaffected?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corporations have been redistributing the wealth upward since the dawn of civilization. Wall Street recently stole $13 trillion out of the economy with zero prosecutions.
> 
> Why is Wall Street allowed to keep their stolen wealth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are all subservient to the economy. Changing the government won't cure this problem. Changing the economy will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your argument is the evil crooks on Wall Street should be allowed to keep the money they stole. All those banks should have failed so we would no longer be subservient to evil. Then they should have been prosecuted for their crimes and left to rot in prison.
> 
> It's ludicrous to think that anything is too big to fail. Good would rise from the ashes.
Click to expand...

I would of let the banks fail, come what may. But I don't know that they acted outside the law, except for manipulating LIBOR maybe. Which is more to my point. The method of producing the things in life that sustain us, is the base which supports the superstructure of our society. Change the method of production and you will change the superstructure.


----------



## TNHarley

antifa said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> When in the Course of human events it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected them with another and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to which the Laws of Nature and of Nature's God entitle them, a decent respect to the opinions of mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to the separation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Separation is a good thing, it leads to diverse, and unique peoples, the opposite leads to in the beginning stages conflict, and turmoil, and eventually extinction of diverse, and unique peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The extinction of diverse and unique people is the fascist agenda.
Click to expand...

Extinction of diversity? Sounds like globalism


----------



## TNHarley

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> When in the Course of human events it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected them with another and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to which the Laws of Nature and of Nature's God entitle them, a decent respect to the opinions of mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to the separation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Separation is a good thing, it leads to diverse, and unique peoples, the opposite leads to in the beginning stages conflict, and turmoil, and eventually extinction of diverse, and unique peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The extinction of diverse and unique people is the fascist agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's the Globalist agenda, your ANTIFA fights for.
Click to expand...

HA beat me to it!


----------



## TNHarley

antifa said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do think for myself, explain who's telling you Fascism is wrong, who is it?
> 
> 1.) The establishment.
> 
> 2.) The anti-establishment.
> 
> The correct answer is the establishment is telling you Fascism is wrong.
> 
> Who else could possibly be telling you since WW2, constantly kicking, and screaming Fascism is wrong with the World, but the establishment?
> 
> These ideals you tout of are the ideas of the establishment.
> 
> Furthermore, no Fascism didn't kill more than Communism, or Capitalism, so why is it so hated?
> 
> Yes, I do believe Fascism is hated because it's the antithesis of Globalism, and the elites are Globalists seeking for a one World government, one World religion ( Atheism) and a one World heritage ( Mixed)
> 
> This just makes the masses easier to control, and easier to extract profits off of.
> 
> 
> 
> You will gladly follow orders of the establishment to prevent those you call scum as having the rights and liberty you enjoy in
> Hudson Valley
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The establishment has spread out Global companies in the name of "Liberty" and expanded labor, and immigration in the name of "Liberty"
> 
> They want us to lose what is Human about us, our heritage, and turn us into something robotic to serve them.
> 
> As for what I support, I'd support cracking down on hiring those  who hire illegals.
> Why doesn't the establishment do this?
> Maybe because this is part of their globalist plot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are a nation of immigrants. You want to cherry-pick who belongs here and who doesn't. Again, we already covered that so stop repeating yourself. This thread is about the nature of the cycle. You are once again on the wrong side of history and are going up against those who have the numbers and momentum to change the corrupt world we live in.
> 
> Join us or lose the war, again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way do you hope to change the corrupt world we live in? What do you believe is the corrupting influence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Money is the corrupting influence. All of our institutions are bought and paid for by special interests. We have perpetual war and countless bailouts. Anything can cause a panic on Wall Street to cause a 1929 type crash with a result of 30% + unemployment and worldwide food riots.
> 
> We are already in need of a federal jobs program and a new New Deal but we are facing militarized police who want maga.
Click to expand...

end corruption by giving more power to a corrupt govt
GENIUS!


----------



## antifa

Tehon said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have to do more than sit on our ass and philosophize. Women, Mexicans, Blacks, Youth, etc., are in the streets demanding change from our corrupt government. That is the natural cycle of change.
> 
> Again, anything can spark a 1929 panic on Wall Street. Do you expect to go unaffected?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corporations have been redistributing the wealth upward since the dawn of civilization. Wall Street recently stole $13 trillion out of the economy with zero prosecutions.
> 
> Why is Wall Street allowed to keep their stolen wealth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are all subservient to the economy. Changing the government won't cure this problem. Changing the economy will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your argument is the evil crooks on Wall Street should be allowed to keep the money they stole. All those banks should have failed so we would no longer be subservient to evil. Then they should have been prosecuted for their crimes and left to rot in prison.
> 
> It's ludicrous to think that anything is too big to fail. Good would rise from the ashes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would of let the banks fail, come what may. But I don't know that they acted outside the law, except for manipulating LIBOR maybe. Which is more to my point. The method of producing the things in life that sustain us, is the base which supports the superstructure of our society. Change the method of production and you will change the superstructure.
Click to expand...

How do you steal $13 trillion out of the economy without breaking the law? Instead of being prosecuted they were given retaining bonuses. No one should be subservient to an economy controlled by thieves. Changing the government will cure most of our problems.

Let's see what happens with the upcoming 1929 type crash.


----------



## antifa

TNHarley said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will gladly follow orders of the establishment to prevent those you call scum as having the rights and liberty you enjoy in
> Hudson Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The establishment has spread out Global companies in the name of "Liberty" and expanded labor, and immigration in the name of "Liberty"
> 
> They want us to lose what is Human about us, our heritage, and turn us into something robotic to serve them.
> 
> As for what I support, I'd support cracking down on hiring those  who hire illegals.
> Why doesn't the establishment do this?
> Maybe because this is part of their globalist plot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are a nation of immigrants. You want to cherry-pick who belongs here and who doesn't. Again, we already covered that so stop repeating yourself. This thread is about the nature of the cycle. You are once again on the wrong side of history and are going up against those who have the numbers and momentum to change the corrupt world we live in.
> 
> Join us or lose the war, again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way do you hope to change the corrupt world we live in? What do you believe is the corrupting influence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Money is the corrupting influence. All of our institutions are bought and paid for by special interests. We have perpetual war and countless bailouts. Anything can cause a panic on Wall Street to cause a 1929 type crash with a result of 30% + unemployment and worldwide food riots.
> 
> We are already in need of a federal jobs program and a new New Deal but we are facing militarized police who want maga.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> end corruption by giving more power to a corrupt govt
> GENIUS!
Click to expand...

Bro, do try to keep up.


----------



## TNHarley

antifa said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The establishment has spread out Global companies in the name of "Liberty" and expanded labor, and immigration in the name of "Liberty"
> 
> They want us to lose what is Human about us, our heritage, and turn us into something robotic to serve them.
> 
> As for what I support, I'd support cracking down on hiring those  who hire illegals.
> Why doesn't the establishment do this?
> Maybe because this is part of their globalist plot?
> 
> 
> 
> We are a nation of immigrants. You want to cherry-pick who belongs here and who doesn't. Again, we already covered that so stop repeating yourself. This thread is about the nature of the cycle. You are once again on the wrong side of history and are going up against those who have the numbers and momentum to change the corrupt world we live in.
> 
> Join us or lose the war, again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way do you hope to change the corrupt world we live in? What do you believe is the corrupting influence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Money is the corrupting influence. All of our institutions are bought and paid for by special interests. We have perpetual war and countless bailouts. Anything can cause a panic on Wall Street to cause a 1929 type crash with a result of 30% + unemployment and worldwide food riots.
> 
> We are already in need of a federal jobs program and a new New Deal but we are facing militarized police who want maga.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> end corruption by giving more power to a corrupt govt
> GENIUS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bro, do try to keep up.
Click to expand...

I will try if you try to be consistent 
It would be like a 2-fer


----------



## task0778

antifa said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have to do more than sit on our ass and philosophize. Women, Mexicans, Blacks, Youth, etc., are in the streets demanding change from our corrupt government. That is the natural cycle of change.
> 
> Again, anything can spark a 1929 panic on Wall Street. Do you expect to go unaffected?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corporations have been redistributing the wealth upward since the dawn of civilization. Wall Street recently stole $13 trillion out of the economy with zero prosecutions.
> 
> Why is Wall Street allowed to keep their stolen wealth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are all subservient to the economy. Changing the government won't cure this problem. Changing the economy will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your argument is the evil crooks on Wall Street should be allowed to keep the money they stole. All those banks should have failed so we would no longer be subservient to evil. Then they should have been prosecuted for their crimes and left to rot in prison.
> 
> It's ludicrous to think that anything is too big to fail. Good would rise from the ashes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would of let the banks fail, come what may. But I don't know that they acted outside the law, except for manipulating LIBOR maybe. Which is more to my point. The method of producing the things in life that sustain us, is the base which supports the superstructure of our society. Change the method of production and you will change the superstructure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you steal $13 trillion out of the economy without breaking the law? Instead of being prosecuted they were given retaining bonuses. No one should be subservient to an economy controlled by thieves. Changing the government will cure most of our problems.
> 
> Let's see what happens with the upcoming 1929 type crash.
Click to expand...


Who stole $13 trillion out of our economy?   And then got bonuses.   I'm thinking you're full of crap.


----------



## antifa

TNHarley said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are a nation of immigrants. You want to cherry-pick who belongs here and who doesn't. Again, we already covered that so stop repeating yourself. This thread is about the nature of the cycle. You are once again on the wrong side of history and are going up against those who have the numbers and momentum to change the corrupt world we live in.
> 
> Join us or lose the war, again.
> 
> 
> 
> In what way do you hope to change the corrupt world we live in? What do you believe is the corrupting influence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Money is the corrupting influence. All of our institutions are bought and paid for by special interests. We have perpetual war and countless bailouts. Anything can cause a panic on Wall Street to cause a 1929 type crash with a result of 30% + unemployment and worldwide food riots.
> 
> We are already in need of a federal jobs program and a new New Deal but we are facing militarized police who want maga.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> end corruption by giving more power to a corrupt govt
> GENIUS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bro, do try to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will try if you try to be consistent
> It would be like a 2-fer
Click to expand...

A government of the people, by the people, for the people would be consistent.


----------



## sedwin

antifa said:


> Laws are written to deter people from doing what they do for fun. That is why prohibition failed and why states only made cannabis legal because they need the tax dollars. It was wrong for society to get high as long as the prison-industrial complex was making a profit. The majority of us got caught up in the scam so government had to look for another way to profit from society doing what we enjoy.
> 
> That is the world we live in so the nature of the cycle is for humans to put government in check. Only 25% to 33% want an authoritarian government. We are flowing to a neo-enlightenment.


Well, the law that prohibits murder may have been made to deter the "fun" had by the murderer, but it also deters the complete lack of fun of the one murdered.
So laws that prevent someone from impinging upon my "fun" are fine.  If you are having "fun" and it only affects you...then you are right.
In Oregon the cops stopped enforcing pot laws because the cops said they were wasting their time busting kids smoking a joint instead of murderers AND putting their youth in prison for non-violent crimes that had no victims.


----------



## TNHarley

antifa said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> In what way do you hope to change the corrupt world we live in? What do you believe is the corrupting influence?
> 
> 
> 
> Money is the corrupting influence. All of our institutions are bought and paid for by special interests. We have perpetual war and countless bailouts. Anything can cause a panic on Wall Street to cause a 1929 type crash with a result of 30% + unemployment and worldwide food riots.
> 
> We are already in need of a federal jobs program and a new New Deal but we are facing militarized police who want maga.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> end corruption by giving more power to a corrupt govt
> GENIUS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bro, do try to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will try if you try to be consistent
> It would be like a 2-fer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A government of the people, by the people, for the people would be consistent.
Click to expand...

You forgot to mention "creating an entirely new govt" in the original post i commented to 
Kind of important, no?


----------



## antifa

task0778 said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have to do more than sit on our ass and philosophize. Women, Mexicans, Blacks, Youth, etc., are in the streets demanding change from our corrupt government. That is the natural cycle of change.
> 
> Again, anything can spark a 1929 panic on Wall Street. Do you expect to go unaffected?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corporations have been redistributing the wealth upward since the dawn of civilization. Wall Street recently stole $13 trillion out of the economy with zero prosecutions.
> 
> Why is Wall Street allowed to keep their stolen wealth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are all subservient to the economy. Changing the government won't cure this problem. Changing the economy will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your argument is the evil crooks on Wall Street should be allowed to keep the money they stole. All those banks should have failed so we would no longer be subservient to evil. Then they should have been prosecuted for their crimes and left to rot in prison.
> 
> It's ludicrous to think that anything is too big to fail. Good would rise from the ashes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would of let the banks fail, come what may. But I don't know that they acted outside the law, except for manipulating LIBOR maybe. Which is more to my point. The method of producing the things in life that sustain us, is the base which supports the superstructure of our society. Change the method of production and you will change the superstructure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you steal $13 trillion out of the economy without breaking the law? Instead of being prosecuted they were given retaining bonuses. No one should be subservient to an economy controlled by thieves. Changing the government will cure most of our problems.
> 
> Let's see what happens with the upcoming 1929 type crash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who stole $13 trillion out of our economy?   And then got bonuses.   I'm thinking you're full of crap.
Click to expand...

Do your own research or grab hold of my hand.


----------



## antifa

TNHarley said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Money is the corrupting influence. All of our institutions are bought and paid for by special interests. We have perpetual war and countless bailouts. Anything can cause a panic on Wall Street to cause a 1929 type crash with a result of 30% + unemployment and worldwide food riots.
> 
> We are already in need of a federal jobs program and a new New Deal but we are facing militarized police who want maga.
> 
> 
> 
> end corruption by giving more power to a corrupt govt
> GENIUS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bro, do try to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will try if you try to be consistent
> It would be like a 2-fer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A government of the people, by the people, for the people would be consistent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot to mention "creating an entirely new govt" in the original post i commented to
> Kind of important, no?
Click to expand...

Do you really think we can vote our way out of this mess?


----------



## task0778

antifa said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are all subservient to the economy. Changing the government won't cure this problem. Changing the economy will.
> 
> 
> 
> Your argument is the evil crooks on Wall Street should be allowed to keep the money they stole. All those banks should have failed so we would no longer be subservient to evil. Then they should have been prosecuted for their crimes and left to rot in prison.
> 
> It's ludicrous to think that anything is too big to fail. Good would rise from the ashes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would of let the banks fail, come what may. But I don't know that they acted outside the law, except for manipulating LIBOR maybe. Which is more to my point. The method of producing the things in life that sustain us, is the base which supports the superstructure of our society. Change the method of production and you will change the superstructure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you steal $13 trillion out of the economy without breaking the law? Instead of being prosecuted they were given retaining bonuses. No one should be subservient to an economy controlled by thieves. Changing the government will cure most of our problems.
> 
> Let's see what happens with the upcoming 1929 type crash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who stole $13 trillion out of our economy?   And then got bonuses.   I'm thinking you're full of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do your own research or grab hold of my hand.
Click to expand...


Grab hold of my dick, ahole.   As I thought, you're full of shit.   Nobody stole $13 tril from the US economy, you just made that shit up.


----------



## TNHarley

antifa said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> end corruption by giving more power to a corrupt govt
> GENIUS!
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, do try to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will try if you try to be consistent
> It would be like a 2-fer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A government of the people, by the people, for the people would be consistent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot to mention "creating an entirely new govt" in the original post i commented to
> Kind of important, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really think we can vote our way out of this mess?
Click to expand...

Lol
you should have especially stated "revolution"
My gawd man.. your entire scenario changes and IM the one that needs to "catch up"


----------



## antifa

sedwin said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laws are written to deter people from doing what they do for fun. That is why prohibition failed and why states only made cannabis legal because they need the tax dollars. It was wrong for society to get high as long as the prison-industrial complex was making a profit. The majority of us got caught up in the scam so government had to look for another way to profit from society doing what we enjoy.
> 
> That is the world we live in so the nature of the cycle is for humans to put government in check. Only 25% to 33% want an authoritarian government. We are flowing to a neo-enlightenment.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the law that prohibits murder may have been made to deter the "fun" had by the murderer, but it also deters the complete lack of fun of the one murdered.
> So laws that prevent someone from impinging upon my "fun" are fine.  If you are having "fun" and it only affects you...then you are right.
> In Oregon the cops stopped enforcing pot laws because the cops said they were wasting their time busting kids smoking a joint instead of murderers AND putting their youth in prison for non-violent crimes that had no victims.
Click to expand...

Our military is taught to dehumanize the brown people they murder and the best way to do that is recruit those who read the bible and play video games.

To them it's all in good fun.


----------



## antifa

TNHarley said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, do try to keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> I will try if you try to be consistent
> It would be like a 2-fer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A government of the people, by the people, for the people would be consistent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot to mention "creating an entirely new govt" in the original post i commented to
> Kind of important, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really think we can vote our way out of this mess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> you should have especially stated "revolution"
> My gawd man.. your entire scenario changes and IM the one that needs to "catch up"
Click to expand...

Make your case instead of acting like a troll. I'll be waiting.


----------



## TNHarley

antifa said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will try if you try to be consistent
> It would be like a 2-fer
> 
> 
> 
> A government of the people, by the people, for the people would be consistent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot to mention "creating an entirely new govt" in the original post i commented to
> Kind of important, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really think we can vote our way out of this mess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> you should have especially stated "revolution"
> My gawd man.. your entire scenario changes and IM the one that needs to "catch up"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make your case instead of acting like a troll. I'll be waiting.
Click to expand...

case for what? You not understanding your own position?


----------



## antifa

task0778 said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your argument is the evil crooks on Wall Street should be allowed to keep the money they stole. All those banks should have failed so we would no longer be subservient to evil. Then they should have been prosecuted for their crimes and left to rot in prison.
> 
> It's ludicrous to think that anything is too big to fail. Good would rise from the ashes.
> 
> 
> 
> I would of let the banks fail, come what may. But I don't know that they acted outside the law, except for manipulating LIBOR maybe. Which is more to my point. The method of producing the things in life that sustain us, is the base which supports the superstructure of our society. Change the method of production and you will change the superstructure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you steal $13 trillion out of the economy without breaking the law? Instead of being prosecuted they were given retaining bonuses. No one should be subservient to an economy controlled by thieves. Changing the government will cure most of our problems.
> 
> Let's see what happens with the upcoming 1929 type crash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who stole $13 trillion out of our economy?   And then got bonuses.   I'm thinking you're full of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do your own research or grab hold of my hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grab hold of my dick, ahole.   As I thought, you're full of shit.   Nobody stole $13 tril from the US economy, you just made that shit up.
Click to expand...

You having a big mouth doesn't prove you have a dick.


----------



## antifa

TNHarley said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> A government of the people, by the people, for the people would be consistent.
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to mention "creating an entirely new govt" in the original post i commented to
> Kind of important, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really think we can vote our way out of this mess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> you should have especially stated "revolution"
> My gawd man.. your entire scenario changes and IM the one that needs to "catch up"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make your case instead of acting like a troll. I'll be waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> case for what? You not understanding your own position?
Click to expand...

Make a linier argument to prove me wrong, troll.


----------



## Tehon

antifa said:


> How do you steal $13 trillion out of the economy without breaking the law?


What laws were broken?


----------



## TNHarley

antifa said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to mention "creating an entirely new govt" in the original post i commented to
> Kind of important, no?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think we can vote our way out of this mess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> you should have especially stated "revolution"
> My gawd man.. your entire scenario changes and IM the one that needs to "catch up"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make your case instead of acting like a troll. I'll be waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> case for what? You not understanding your own position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make a linier argument to prove me wrong, troll.
Click to expand...

prove you wrong about WHAT?
Im starting to think you are dumb


----------



## antifa

Tehon said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you steal $13 trillion out of the economy without breaking the law?
> 
> 
> 
> What laws were broken?
Click to expand...

Do your own research.


----------



## antifa

TNHarley said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think we can vote our way out of this mess?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> you should have especially stated "revolution"
> My gawd man.. your entire scenario changes and IM the one that needs to "catch up"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make your case instead of acting like a troll. I'll be waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> case for what? You not understanding your own position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make a linier argument to prove me wrong, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> prove you wrong about WHAT?
> Im starting to think you are dumb
Click to expand...

You got nothing as expected. That makes you a troll.


----------



## task0778

antifa said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would of let the banks fail, come what may. But I don't know that they acted outside the law, except for manipulating LIBOR maybe. Which is more to my point. The method of producing the things in life that sustain us, is the base which supports the superstructure of our society. Change the method of production and you will change the superstructure.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you steal $13 trillion out of the economy without breaking the law? Instead of being prosecuted they were given retaining bonuses. No one should be subservient to an economy controlled by thieves. Changing the government will cure most of our problems.
> 
> Let's see what happens with the upcoming 1929 type crash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who stole $13 trillion out of our economy?   And then got bonuses.   I'm thinking you're full of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do your own research or grab hold of my hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grab hold of my dick, ahole.   As I thought, you're full of shit.   Nobody stole $13 tril from the US economy, you just made that shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You having a big mouth doesn't prove you have a dick.
Click to expand...


You're the one throwing BS crap out there with no support, show me where you got the stolen $13 tril from, not to mention the part about the bonuses.   It's not my responsibility to provide your support for you, and if you can't do it then it kinda proves you're fulla crap, doesn't it?


----------



## antifa

task0778 said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you steal $13 trillion out of the economy without breaking the law? Instead of being prosecuted they were given retaining bonuses. No one should be subservient to an economy controlled by thieves. Changing the government will cure most of our problems.
> 
> Let's see what happens with the upcoming 1929 type crash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who stole $13 trillion out of our economy?   And then got bonuses.   I'm thinking you're full of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do your own research or grab hold of my hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grab hold of my dick, ahole.   As I thought, you're full of shit.   Nobody stole $13 tril from the US economy, you just made that shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You having a big mouth doesn't prove you have a dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one throwing BS crap out there with no support, show me where you got the stolen $13 tril from, not to mention the part about the bonuses.   It's not my responsibility to provide your support for you, and if you can't do it then it kinda proves you're fulla crap, doesn't it?
Click to expand...

A good example of a circular argument.


----------



## task0778

antifa said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who stole $13 trillion out of our economy?   And then got bonuses.   I'm thinking you're full of crap.
> 
> 
> 
> Do your own research or grab hold of my hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grab hold of my dick, ahole.   As I thought, you're full of shit.   Nobody stole $13 tril from the US economy, you just made that shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You having a big mouth doesn't prove you have a dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one throwing BS crap out there with no support, show me where you got the stolen $13 tril from, not to mention the part about the bonuses.   It's not my responsibility to provide your support for you, and if you can't do it then it kinda proves you're fulla crap, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A good example of a circular argument.
Click to expand...


And a good example of evading the issue on your part.   Do you always go around making stupid shit up and then trying to argue your way out of it?   My analysis is confirmed:  you're full of crap.


----------



## Marion Morrison

antifa said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> In what way do you hope to change the corrupt world we live in? What do you believe is the corrupting influence?
> 
> 
> 
> Money is the corrupting influence. All of our institutions are bought and paid for by special interests. We have perpetual war and countless bailouts. Anything can cause a panic on Wall Street to cause a 1929 type crash with a result of 30% + unemployment and worldwide food riots.
> 
> We are already in need of a federal jobs program and a new New Deal but we are facing militarized police who want maga.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You expect to overcome the corrupting influence by using government to redistribute the wealth? That is a failed strategy. We are witnessing the failures first hand. Besides, it is in essence........ fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Surprising post coming from someone with an avatar like that. I would figure you support the rising up of the workers to seize the means of production! All that excess labor value going to the Proletariat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do believe in reorganizing the means of production. However, redistribution schemes are antithetical to that belief. They are designed to prop up the capitalist method of production.
> 
> That is how the fascists came to power in Europe and why we got the New Deal. To save capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations have been redistributing the wealth upward since the dawn of civilization. Wall Street recently stole $13 trillion out of the economy with zero prosecutions.
> 
> Why is Wall Street allowed to keep their stolen wealth?
Click to expand...


Proof?


----------



## task0778

Marion Morrison said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Money is the corrupting influence. All of our institutions are bought and paid for by special interests. We have perpetual war and countless bailouts. Anything can cause a panic on Wall Street to cause a 1929 type crash with a result of 30% + unemployment and worldwide food riots.
> 
> We are already in need of a federal jobs program and a new New Deal but we are facing militarized police who want maga.
> 
> 
> 
> You expect to overcome the corrupting influence by using government to redistribute the wealth? That is a failed strategy. We are witnessing the failures first hand. Besides, it is in essence........ fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Surprising post coming from someone with an avatar like that. I would figure you support the rising up of the workers to seize the means of production! All that excess labor value going to the Proletariat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do believe in reorganizing the means of production. However, redistribution schemes are antithetical to that belief. They are designed to prop up the capitalist method of production.
> 
> That is how the fascists came to power in Europe and why we got the New Deal. To save capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations have been redistributing the wealth upward since the dawn of civilization. Wall Street recently stole $13 trillion out of the economy with zero prosecutions.
> 
> Why is Wall Street allowed to keep their stolen wealth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof?
Click to expand...


I asked him for proof already, he doesn't have any.


----------



## antifa

task0778 said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do your own research or grab hold of my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grab hold of my dick, ahole.   As I thought, you're full of shit.   Nobody stole $13 tril from the US economy, you just made that shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You having a big mouth doesn't prove you have a dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one throwing BS crap out there with no support, show me where you got the stolen $13 tril from, not to mention the part about the bonuses.   It's not my responsibility to provide your support for you, and if you can't do it then it kinda proves you're fulla crap, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A good example of a circular argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And a good example of evading the issue on your part.   Do you always go around making stupid shit up and then trying to argue your way out of it?   My analysis is confirmed:  you're full of crap.
Click to expand...

We all know the taxpayers bailed out Wall Street again but this time no one was prosecuted. Your only concern is the amount of money stolen from the economy. What amount would it have to be for you to accept the fact that the entire system is broke beyond repair?


----------



## Marion Morrison

antifa said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grab hold of my dick, ahole.   As I thought, you're full of shit.   Nobody stole $13 tril from the US economy, you just made that shit up.
> 
> 
> 
> You having a big mouth doesn't prove you have a dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one throwing BS crap out there with no support, show me where you got the stolen $13 tril from, not to mention the part about the bonuses.   It's not my responsibility to provide your support for you, and if you can't do it then it kinda proves you're fulla crap, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A good example of a circular argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And a good example of evading the issue on your part.   Do you always go around making stupid shit up and then trying to argue your way out of it?   My analysis is confirmed:  you're full of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know the taxpayers bailed out Wall Street again but this time no one was prosecuted. Your only concern is the amount of money stolen from the economy. What amount would it have to be for you to accept the fact that the entire system is broke beyond repair?
Click to expand...


Who was behind that? Could it be..Obama the Marxist?


----------



## task0778

antifa said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grab hold of my dick, ahole.   As I thought, you're full of shit.   Nobody stole $13 tril from the US economy, you just made that shit up.
> 
> 
> 
> You having a big mouth doesn't prove you have a dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one throwing BS crap out there with no support, show me where you got the stolen $13 tril from, not to mention the part about the bonuses.   It's not my responsibility to provide your support for you, and if you can't do it then it kinda proves you're fulla crap, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A good example of a circular argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And a good example of evading the issue on your part.   Do you always go around making stupid shit up and then trying to argue your way out of it?   My analysis is confirmed:  you're full of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know the taxpayers bailed out Wall Street again but this time no one was prosecuted. Your only concern is the amount of money stolen from the economy. What amount would it have to be for you to accept the fact that the entire system is broke beyond repair?
Click to expand...


I take it you're not talking about the GM bailout, that was Obama wasn't it?   I know he took credit for it anyway.   So are you talking about some other bailout?   Why is it so hard for you to provide a link to these wild assertions?   

As for the entire system being broke, first of all that's an opinion not a fact.   Could be better, most people might agree with that but it's really more about piss-poor governance than it is about economics.   See, all you do is ride in, take a potshot without explaining what the hell you're talking about, and you don't offer anything to support or backup what you say.   It's an open forum, you can say what you want but being believed is another story.


----------



## Marion Morrison

The world we live in has no use for ANTIFA. Fact.


----------



## antifa

Marion Morrison said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You having a big mouth doesn't prove you have a dick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one throwing BS crap out there with no support, show me where you got the stolen $13 tril from, not to mention the part about the bonuses.   It's not my responsibility to provide your support for you, and if you can't do it then it kinda proves you're fulla crap, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A good example of a circular argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And a good example of evading the issue on your part.   Do you always go around making stupid shit up and then trying to argue your way out of it?   My analysis is confirmed:  you're full of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know the taxpayers bailed out Wall Street again but this time no one was prosecuted. Your only concern is the amount of money stolen from the economy. What amount would it have to be for you to accept the fact that the entire system is broke beyond repair?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who was behind that? Could it be..Obama the Marxist?
Click to expand...

Who will you blame for the next crash and bailout? John Wayne would take action instead of pointing his finger.


----------



## task0778

antifa said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one throwing BS crap out there with no support, show me where you got the stolen $13 tril from, not to mention the part about the bonuses.   It's not my responsibility to provide your support for you, and if you can't do it then it kinda proves you're fulla crap, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> A good example of a circular argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And a good example of evading the issue on your part.   Do you always go around making stupid shit up and then trying to argue your way out of it?   My analysis is confirmed:  you're full of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know the taxpayers bailed out Wall Street again but this time no one was prosecuted. Your only concern is the amount of money stolen from the economy. What amount would it have to be for you to accept the fact that the entire system is broke beyond repair?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who was behind that? Could it be..Obama the Marxist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who will you blame for the next crash and bailout? John Wayne would take action instead of pointing his finger.
Click to expand...


So will Donald Trump, but the Dems will obstruct all they can.   Depending on the circumstances, I'm probably going to blame everybody inside the beltway, both parties.   And the media for being a bunch of lying, biased hypocrites.


----------



## antifa

task0778 said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good example of a circular argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a good example of evading the issue on your part.   Do you always go around making stupid shit up and then trying to argue your way out of it?   My analysis is confirmed:  you're full of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know the taxpayers bailed out Wall Street again but this time no one was prosecuted. Your only concern is the amount of money stolen from the economy. What amount would it have to be for you to accept the fact that the entire system is broke beyond repair?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who was behind that? Could it be..Obama the Marxist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who will you blame for the next crash and bailout? John Wayne would take action instead of pointing his finger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So will Donald Trump, but the Dems will obstruct all they can.   Depending on the circumstances, I'm probably going to blame everybody inside the beltway, both parties.   And the media for being a bunch of lying, biased hypocrites.
Click to expand...

So you agree that government is evil?


----------



## Marion Morrison

ANTIFA's usefulness ended the day my uncle stormed Normandy Beach, France, in the 1940s. True story.

12/7 You ain't gotta worry about fighting Hitler, we'll show you how to get it done.

And yessir, our boys did.


----------



## antifa

Marion Morrison said:


> ANTIFA's usefulness ended the day my uncle stormed Normandy Beach, France, in the 1940s. True story.
> 
> 12/7 You ain't gotta worry about fighting Hitler, we'll show you how to get it done.
> 
> And yessir, our boys did.


Normandy was the biggest blunder in military history. The Germans were dug in so why not flank them instead of ordering all the men to their death?


----------



## Correll

antifa said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANTIFA's usefulness ended the day my uncle stormed Normandy Beach, France, in the 1940s. True story.
> 
> 12/7 You ain't gotta worry about fighting Hitler, we'll show you how to get it done.
> 
> And yessir, our boys did.
> 
> 
> 
> Normandy was the biggest blunder in military history. The Germans were dug in so why not flank them instead of ordering all the men to their death?
Click to expand...



Flanked them WHERE? Do you even have a clue wtf you are talking about?


----------



## Marion Morrison

antifa said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANTIFA's usefulness ended the day my uncle stormed Normandy Beach, France, in the 1940s. True story.
> 
> 12/7 You ain't gotta worry about fighting Hitler, we'll show you how to get it done.
> 
> And yessir, our boys did.
> 
> 
> 
> Normandy was the biggest blunder in military history. The Germans were dug in so why not flank them instead of ordering all the men to their death?
Click to expand...


Doesn't matter, cuck, who won? Not your pussy-ass resistance to Hitler. (That failed)

The USA and world won, that's who. ANTIFA did exactly Jack Shit. US Army? Well, they did something. As in made it happen.


----------



## task0778

antifa said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a good example of evading the issue on your part.   Do you always go around making stupid shit up and then trying to argue your way out of it?   My analysis is confirmed:  you're full of crap.
> 
> 
> 
> We all know the taxpayers bailed out Wall Street again but this time no one was prosecuted. Your only concern is the amount of money stolen from the economy. What amount would it have to be for you to accept the fact that the entire system is broke beyond repair?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who was behind that? Could it be..Obama the Marxist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who will you blame for the next crash and bailout? John Wayne would take action instead of pointing his finger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So will Donald Trump, but the Dems will obstruct all they can.   Depending on the circumstances, I'm probably going to blame everybody inside the beltway, both parties.   And the media for being a bunch of lying, biased hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree that government is evil?
Click to expand...


Corrupt?   Yes.   Stupid?   Definitely.   But I'm a little hung up on evil, cuz I'm not all that sure the pols in Washington are deliberately trying to eff up this country or not.   Could be they think they're doing the right thing, which maybe is more like misguided or mistaken than evil.


----------



## task0778

antifa said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANTIFA's usefulness ended the day my uncle stormed Normandy Beach, France, in the 1940s. True story.
> 
> 12/7 You ain't gotta worry about fighting Hitler, we'll show you how to get it done.
> 
> And yessir, our boys did.
> 
> 
> 
> Normandy was the biggest blunder in military history. The Germans were dug in so why not flank them instead of ordering all the men to their death?
Click to expand...


They did try to flank them by going to Normandy instead of Calais where the Germans expected them to go (shorter distance).   I don't think there were too many other options, and BTW a lot of guys died that day but that doesn't make it the biggest blunder.   It had to be done.


----------



## Marion Morrison

task0778 said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANTIFA's usefulness ended the day my uncle stormed Normandy Beach, France, in the 1940s. True story.
> 
> 12/7 You ain't gotta worry about fighting Hitler, we'll show you how to get it done.
> 
> And yessir, our boys did.
> 
> 
> 
> Normandy was the biggest blunder in military history. The Germans were dug in so why not flank them instead of ordering all the men to their death?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did try to flank them by going to Normandy instead of Calais where the Germans expected them to go (shorter distance).   I don't think there were too many other options, and BTW a lot of guys died that day but that doesn't make it the biggest blunder.   It had to be done.
Click to expand...


And it got done. Not by ANTIFA, no sir!

Communist fringe resistance to Hitler, are you fucking kidding me? French Partisans were next on beating Hitler behind US army.


----------



## antifa

Marion Morrison said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANTIFA's usefulness ended the day my uncle stormed Normandy Beach, France, in the 1940s. True story.
> 
> 12/7 You ain't gotta worry about fighting Hitler, we'll show you how to get it done.
> 
> And yessir, our boys did.
> 
> 
> 
> Normandy was the biggest blunder in military history. The Germans were dug in so why not flank them instead of ordering all the men to their death?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did try to flank them by going to Normandy instead of Calais where the Germans expected them to go (shorter distance).   I don't think there were too many other options, and BTW a lot of guys died that day but that doesn't make it the biggest blunder.   It had to be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it got done. Not by ANTIFA, no sir!
> 
> Communist fringe resistance to Hitler, are you fucking kidding me? French Partisans were next on beating Hitler behind US army.
Click to expand...

Over 209,000 allied casualties, with nearly 37,000 dead amongst the ground forces and a further 16,714 deaths amongst the allied air forces during the battle of Normandy.

Common sense would be to flank the dug-in Germans instead of storming their beach.


----------



## task0778

antifa said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANTIFA's usefulness ended the day my uncle stormed Normandy Beach, France, in the 1940s. True story.
> 
> 12/7 You ain't gotta worry about fighting Hitler, we'll show you how to get it done.
> 
> And yessir, our boys did.
> 
> 
> 
> Normandy was the biggest blunder in military history. The Germans were dug in so why not flank them instead of ordering all the men to their death?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did try to flank them by going to Normandy instead of Calais where the Germans expected them to go (shorter distance).   I don't think there were too many other options, and BTW a lot of guys died that day but that doesn't make it the biggest blunder.   It had to be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it got done. Not by ANTIFA, no sir!
> 
> Communist fringe resistance to Hitler, are you fucking kidding me? French Partisans were next on beating Hitler behind US army.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over 209,000 allied casualties, with nearly 37,000 dead amongst the ground forces and a further 16,714 deaths amongst the allied air forces during the battle of Normandy.
> 
> Common sense would be to flank the dug-in Germans instead of storming their beach.
Click to expand...


Oh, so you think there was a stretch of unguarded beach somewhere else they could have landed over a hundred and fifty thousand troops?   You think the Normandy beach was where the Germans were expecting them?   You think the allied forces didn't try all sorts of things to make the Germans think the landing would be elsewhere?   Ever hear of something called the Atlantic Wall?   The Germans built a 2400 mile long fortification of bunkers, land mines, and beach and water obstacles;  there was no "flanking" possible.

Oh, and your casualty numbers are way off, there were about 4400 allied dead out of approximately 10,000 casualties on D-Day.   You sir, are full of shit.   Why do you continue to post BS?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Meanwhile, in DaVos:












"
*Also, hardcore anarcho-anti-capitalists showed up with flares, shot fireworks at police, and spray-painted a bunch of store windows. "*


*Ho! Look at that! Swiss ANTIFA? How could that be? How can they be so organized? *

*Possibly because Soros heavily funds them? In the US, they have a cover of some kind of water-sales business they use to ship rioters around the country.*

*Q: Why would someone in Switzerland be so inflamed about American politics?*

*A: They wouldn't be. They're paid by the globalists.*

*Police Tried To Stop People In Switzerland From Protesting Trump's Visit And It Didn't Go So Well*


----------



## antifa

task0778 said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know the taxpayers bailed out Wall Street again but this time no one was prosecuted. Your only concern is the amount of money stolen from the economy. What amount would it have to be for you to accept the fact that the entire system is broke beyond repair?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who was behind that? Could it be..Obama the Marxist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who will you blame for the next crash and bailout? John Wayne would take action instead of pointing his finger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So will Donald Trump, but the Dems will obstruct all they can.   Depending on the circumstances, I'm probably going to blame everybody inside the beltway, both parties.   And the media for being a bunch of lying, biased hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree that government is evil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Corrupt?   Yes.   Stupid?   Definitely.   But I'm a little hung up on evil, cuz I'm not all that sure the pols in Washington are deliberately trying to eff up this country or not.   Could be they think they're doing the right thing, which maybe is more like misguided or mistaken than evil.
Click to expand...

How many more bank bailouts will it take before you are willing to admit government is evil?


----------



## Marion Morrison

antifa said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was behind that? Could it be..Obama the Marxist?
> 
> 
> 
> Who will you blame for the next crash and bailout? John Wayne would take action instead of pointing his finger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So will Donald Trump, but the Dems will obstruct all they can.   Depending on the circumstances, I'm probably going to blame everybody inside the beltway, both parties.   And the media for being a bunch of lying, biased hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree that government is evil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Corrupt?   Yes.   Stupid?   Definitely.   But I'm a little hung up on evil, cuz I'm not all that sure the pols in Washington are deliberately trying to eff up this country or not.   Could be they think they're doing the right thing, which maybe is more like misguided or mistaken than evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many more bank bailouts will it take before you are willing to admit government is evil?
Click to expand...



There probably won't be any of those for around 3 years at least.

DOJ has charged Bank of America with predatory lending, they had to put 1 billion in escrow.

Saw an ad by an ambulance-chaser lawyer about it the other day.

None of those bastards should have been bailed out. In their gratitude, they bought up a bunch of properties and raised the median price of rent for everybody. Wasn't that nice?


----------



## task0778

antifa said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was behind that? Could it be..Obama the Marxist?
> 
> 
> 
> Who will you blame for the next crash and bailout? John Wayne would take action instead of pointing his finger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So will Donald Trump, but the Dems will obstruct all they can.   Depending on the circumstances, I'm probably going to blame everybody inside the beltway, both parties.   And the media for being a bunch of lying, biased hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree that government is evil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Corrupt?   Yes.   Stupid?   Definitely.   But I'm a little hung up on evil, cuz I'm not all that sure the pols in Washington are deliberately trying to eff up this country or not.   Could be they think they're doing the right thing, which maybe is more like misguided or mistaken than evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many more bank bailouts will it take before you are willing to admit government is evil?
Click to expand...


Ignore list.   Bye.


----------



## ding

antifa said:


> Occupy is a milestone in the upcoming revolt simply because millennials were fed up with Obama's refusal to prosecute any of crooks on Wall Street -- who stole $13 trillion out of the economy. It showed the world that a young black president had no problem quashing a legit protest by American youth. Other legit protests such as BLM and Fight for $15, etc., quickly joined the movement.
> 
> Anyone opposing these youth protests are part of the problem with no interest is a solution. Old white christian males are fighting a losing war in their attempt to stop the change that is needed. History tells us there will be a revolt. It could be something as small as a third party, or as big as an assault on our bloated and corrupt institutions.


Occupy was not a protest of Obama.  It might have been more effective if it had.


----------



## ding

antifa said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> When in the Course of human events it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected them with another and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to which the Laws of Nature and of Nature's God entitle them, a decent respect to the opinions of mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to the separation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Separation is a good thing, it leads to diverse, and unique peoples, the opposite leads to in the beginning stages conflict, and turmoil, and eventually extinction of diverse, and unique peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The extinction of diverse and unique people is the fascist agenda.
Click to expand...

False.  They don't care enough about you to have an agenda item for you.


----------



## ding

antifa said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists are for autarky closed circuit economies, Nationalism, heritage, and national pride first.
> 
> Globalists are for open economies, Internationalism, and  for immigration resulting in loss of heritage, and national pride.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a rebel without a cause. You seek a group who accepts your ignorance instead of helping you think for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do think for myself, explain who's telling you Fascism is wrong, who is it?
> 
> 1.) The establishment.
> 
> 2.) The anti-establishment.
> 
> The correct answer is the establishment is telling you Fascism is wrong.
> 
> Who else could possibly be telling you since WW2, constantly kicking, and screaming Fascism is wrong with the World, but the establishment?
> 
> These ideals you tout of are the ideas of the establishment.
> 
> Furthermore, no Fascism didn't kill more than Communism, or Capitalism, so why is it so hated?
> 
> Yes, I do believe Fascism is hated because it's the antithesis of Globalism, and the elites are Globalists seeking for a one World government, one World religion ( Atheism) and a one World heritage ( Mixed)
> 
> This just makes the masses easier to control, and easier to extract profits off of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will gladly follow orders of the establishment to prevent those you call scum as having the rights and liberty you enjoy in
> Hudson Valley
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The establishment has spread out Global companies in the name of "Liberty" and expanded labor, and immigration in the name of "Liberty"
> 
> They want us to lose what is Human about us, our heritage, and turn us into something robotic to serve them.
> 
> As for what I support, I'd support cracking down on hiring those  who hire illegals.
> Why doesn't the establishment do this?
> Maybe because this is part of their globalist plot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are a nation of immigrants. You want to cherry-pick who belongs here and who doesn't. Again, we already covered that so stop repeating yourself. This thread is about the nature of the cycle. You are once again on the wrong side of history and are going up against those who have the numbers and momentum to change the corrupt world we live in.
> 
> Join us or lose the war, again.
Click to expand...

Cherry pick?  You mean manage legal immigration?  100%


----------



## tycho1572

antifa said:


> Let's start simple and focus on that.
> It's not that easy because you may find agreement with those who want to talk about the world they want us to live in. We can talk about that somewhat but it distracts from the basics of science. Philosophy has to start at binary. Good and evil, right and wrong. The gray area is where things get complicated so we have to get a little primal to determine if becoming a 0 or a 1 is nothing more than chance. The world we live in decides the cycle.
> 
> Right now there are about 2 or 3 yins for every yang. Nothing can stop the flow of history. The acceptance of cannabis proves that. Try putting that genie back in the bottle.


Thank you. 
I appreciate you giving us a glimpse into the mind of an idiot.


----------



## ding

antifa said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe in reorganizing the means of production. However, redistribution schemes are antithetical to that belief. They are designed to prop up the capitalist method of production.
> 
> That is how the fascists came to power in Europe and why we got the New Deal. To save capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> Corporations have been redistributing the wealth upward since the dawn of civilization. Wall Street recently stole $13 trillion out of the economy with zero prosecutions.
> 
> Why is Wall Street allowed to keep their stolen wealth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, as a Fascist I believe in the Council system, where in theory elected Council members would help manage Corporations between all 3 parties the workers, the owners, and the state.
> 
> It's actually a great idea, and can be expanded to Hollywood, and media too.
> 
> That's why the elite hate Fascism so much, it puts them on a short-leash.
> 
> Furthermore, Fascists wouldn't tolerate all the outsourcing jobs to China, or insourcing workers from Mexico.
> 
> Why does everyone hate Fascism so much, sounds like a good compromise, but then again people have become so nutty, and illogical these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone hates fascism because we know you kids are afraid of the world we live in and need a safespace to a world you want to live in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody hates Fascism, because a bunch of elite Jews, and Brits kicked, and screamed about it, and made sure it was erased from the future, because they feared it would be a real threat.
> 
> I mean look at British Freemason Churchill, he did declare war on Nazis for invading Poland, but he  didn't declare war on Soviets for also  invading Poland.
> He
> then ended up taking out Mussolini before Hitler.
> 
> To me his goal was to stomp out Fascism, not to stop brutality, or save Poland, or anything else.
> 
> Especially not when he sold out Poland to the Soviets.
> 
> Especially not when he killed many Indians in the Bengali Famine of 1943, or killed many civilians in Dresden firebombing.
> 
> The fact of the matter, is the Allies were every bit as brutal, the only difference is the Allies are still brutal, and yet there you go kicking, and screaming about the almost non-existent Fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, you keep proving your need to follow orders with every post. You want to join the resistance to quash fascism but you are afraid of what your friends will think.
Click to expand...

I'm a white Christian male.  Do you think the resistance will take me?


----------



## ding

antifa said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have to do more than sit on our ass and philosophize. Women, Mexicans, Blacks, Youth, etc., are in the streets demanding change from our corrupt government. That is the natural cycle of change.
> 
> Again, anything can spark a 1929 panic on Wall Street. Do you expect to go unaffected?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corporations have been redistributing the wealth upward since the dawn of civilization. Wall Street recently stole $13 trillion out of the economy with zero prosecutions.
> 
> Why is Wall Street allowed to keep their stolen wealth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are all subservient to the economy. Changing the government won't cure this problem. Changing the economy will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your argument is the evil crooks on Wall Street should be allowed to keep the money they stole. All those banks should have failed so we would no longer be subservient to evil. Then they should have been prosecuted for their crimes and left to rot in prison.
> 
> It's ludicrous to think that anything is too big to fail. Good would rise from the ashes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would of let the banks fail, come what may. But I don't know that they acted outside the law, except for manipulating LIBOR maybe. Which is more to my point. The method of producing the things in life that sustain us, is the base which supports the superstructure of our society. Change the method of production and you will change the superstructure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you steal $13 trillion out of the economy without breaking the law? Instead of being prosecuted they were given retaining bonuses. No one should be subservient to an economy controlled by thieves. Changing the government will cure most of our problems.
> 
> Let's see what happens with the upcoming 1929 type crash.
Click to expand...

Probably a world war.  But it's OK, we probably deserve it.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I wonder how Antifa plans on catching 2800 fps FMJ?


----------



## antifa

ding said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corporations have been redistributing the wealth upward since the dawn of civilization. Wall Street recently stole $13 trillion out of the economy with zero prosecutions.
> 
> Why is Wall Street allowed to keep their stolen wealth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as a Fascist I believe in the Council system, where in theory elected Council members would help manage Corporations between all 3 parties the workers, the owners, and the state.
> 
> It's actually a great idea, and can be expanded to Hollywood, and media too.
> 
> That's why the elite hate Fascism so much, it puts them on a short-leash.
> 
> Furthermore, Fascists wouldn't tolerate all the outsourcing jobs to China, or insourcing workers from Mexico.
> 
> Why does everyone hate Fascism so much, sounds like a good compromise, but then again people have become so nutty, and illogical these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone hates fascism because we know you kids are afraid of the world we live in and need a safespace to a world you want to live in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody hates Fascism, because a bunch of elite Jews, and Brits kicked, and screamed about it, and made sure it was erased from the future, because they feared it would be a real threat.
> 
> I mean look at British Freemason Churchill, he did declare war on Nazis for invading Poland, but he  didn't declare war on Soviets for also  invading Poland.
> He
> then ended up taking out Mussolini before Hitler.
> 
> To me his goal was to stomp out Fascism, not to stop brutality, or save Poland, or anything else.
> 
> Especially not when he sold out Poland to the Soviets.
> 
> Especially not when he killed many Indians in the Bengali Famine of 1943, or killed many civilians in Dresden firebombing.
> 
> The fact of the matter, is the Allies were every bit as brutal, the only difference is the Allies are still brutal, and yet there you go kicking, and screaming about the almost non-existent Fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, you keep proving your need to follow orders with every post. You want to join the resistance to quash fascism but you are afraid of what your friends will think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a white Christian male.  Do you think the resistance will take me?
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## ding

antifa said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as a Fascist I believe in the Council system, where in theory elected Council members would help manage Corporations between all 3 parties the workers, the owners, and the state.
> 
> It's actually a great idea, and can be expanded to Hollywood, and media too.
> 
> That's why the elite hate Fascism so much, it puts them on a short-leash.
> 
> Furthermore, Fascists wouldn't tolerate all the outsourcing jobs to China, or insourcing workers from Mexico.
> 
> Why does everyone hate Fascism so much, sounds like a good compromise, but then again people have become so nutty, and illogical these days.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone hates fascism because we know you kids are afraid of the world we live in and need a safespace to a world you want to live in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody hates Fascism, because a bunch of elite Jews, and Brits kicked, and screamed about it, and made sure it was erased from the future, because they feared it would be a real threat.
> 
> I mean look at British Freemason Churchill, he did declare war on Nazis for invading Poland, but he  didn't declare war on Soviets for also  invading Poland.
> He
> then ended up taking out Mussolini before Hitler.
> 
> To me his goal was to stomp out Fascism, not to stop brutality, or save Poland, or anything else.
> 
> Especially not when he sold out Poland to the Soviets.
> 
> Especially not when he killed many Indians in the Bengali Famine of 1943, or killed many civilians in Dresden firebombing.
> 
> The fact of the matter, is the Allies were every bit as brutal, the only difference is the Allies are still brutal, and yet there you go kicking, and screaming about the almost non-existent Fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, you keep proving your need to follow orders with every post. You want to join the resistance to quash fascism but you are afraid of what your friends will think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a white Christian male.  Do you think the resistance will take me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
Click to expand...

That's what I figured.  Filthy racists.


----------



## antifa

Let's review.

We have a bunch of maga here who can't even admit that government is evil. They will go as far as saying government is corrupt but can't make the connection between corrupt and evil.


----------



## Correll

antifa said:


> Let's review.
> 
> We have a bunch of maga here who can't even admit that government is evil. They will go as far as saying government is corrupt but can't make the connection between corrupt and evil.




This government put a Man on the Moon.


It also defeated Nazism and Marxism in their bids to take over the world and bring about a Dystopia. 



Doesn't sound evil to me.


----------



## antifa

Correll said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review.
> 
> We have a bunch of maga here who can't even admit that government is evil. They will go as far as saying government is corrupt but can't make the connection between corrupt and evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This government put a Man on the Moon.
> 
> 
> It also defeated Nazism and Marxism in their bids to take over the world and bring about a Dystopia.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't sound evil to me.
Click to expand...

More revised history. Explain Hiroshima and Nagasaki.


----------



## Correll

antifa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review.
> 
> We have a bunch of maga here who can't even admit that government is evil. They will go as far as saying government is corrupt but can't make the connection between corrupt and evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This government put a Man on the Moon.
> 
> 
> It also defeated Nazism and Marxism in their bids to take over the world and bring about a Dystopia.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't sound evil to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More revised history. Explain Hiroshima and Nagasaki.
Click to expand...



1. This government did put a man on the moon. That's verified documented history. 

2. This government did defeat Nazism and Marxism in their bids to take over the world and bring about a Dystopia.

3. Hiroshima and Nagasaki? What is there to explain? They started a war, we bombed the shit out of them till they surrendered. What do you not understand?


----------



## antifa

Correll said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review.
> 
> We have a bunch of maga here who can't even admit that government is evil. They will go as far as saying government is corrupt but can't make the connection between corrupt and evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This government put a Man on the Moon.
> 
> 
> It also defeated Nazism and Marxism in their bids to take over the world and bring about a Dystopia.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't sound evil to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More revised history. Explain Hiroshima and Nagasaki.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. This government did put a man on the moon. That's verified documented history.
> 
> 2. This government did defeat Nazism and Marxism in their bids to take over the world and bring about a Dystopia.
> 
> 3. Hiroshima and Nagasaki? What is there to explain? They started a war, we bombed the shit out of them till they surrendered. What do you not understand?
Click to expand...

Japan was trying to surrender when our evil government dropped 2 nuclear weapons on them, killing innocent women and children.


----------



## Correll

antifa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review.
> 
> We have a bunch of maga here who can't even admit that government is evil. They will go as far as saying government is corrupt but can't make the connection between corrupt and evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This government put a Man on the Moon.
> 
> 
> It also defeated Nazism and Marxism in their bids to take over the world and bring about a Dystopia.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't sound evil to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More revised history. Explain Hiroshima and Nagasaki.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. This government did put a man on the moon. That's verified documented history.
> 
> 2. This government did defeat Nazism and Marxism in their bids to take over the world and bring about a Dystopia.
> 
> 3. Hiroshima and Nagasaki? What is there to explain? They started a war, we bombed the shit out of them till they surrendered. What do you not understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Japan was trying to surrender when our evil government dropped 2 nuclear weapons on them, killing innocent women and children.
Click to expand...




Widespread bombing of cities was a common practice in WWII.

It was a far better scenario than the alternative, ie a conventional invasion.


----------



## ding

antifa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review.
> 
> We have a bunch of maga here who can't even admit that government is evil. They will go as far as saying government is corrupt but can't make the connection between corrupt and evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This government put a Man on the Moon.
> 
> 
> It also defeated Nazism and Marxism in their bids to take over the world and bring about a Dystopia.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't sound evil to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More revised history. Explain Hiroshima and Nagasaki.
Click to expand...

What's to explain?  One sovereign nation at war with another sovereign nation dropped two nuclear bombs on them because it was in their nations best interest to do so.

Do you think it was done for evil's sake?  No one does anything for evil's sake.  They do it for the sake of their own good.


----------



## ding

antifa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review.
> 
> We have a bunch of maga here who can't even admit that government is evil. They will go as far as saying government is corrupt but can't make the connection between corrupt and evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This government put a Man on the Moon.
> 
> 
> It also defeated Nazism and Marxism in their bids to take over the world and bring about a Dystopia.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't sound evil to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More revised history. Explain Hiroshima and Nagasaki.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. This government did put a man on the moon. That's verified documented history.
> 
> 2. This government did defeat Nazism and Marxism in their bids to take over the world and bring about a Dystopia.
> 
> 3. Hiroshima and Nagasaki? What is there to explain? They started a war, we bombed the shit out of them till they surrendered. What do you not understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Japan was trying to surrender when our evil government dropped 2 nuclear weapons on them, killing innocent women and children.
Click to expand...

No.  They weren't.  

There is no such thing as evil.  Evil is not extant.  It exists as the absence of something else.


----------



## Marion Morrison

antifa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review.
> 
> We have a bunch of maga here who can't even admit that government is evil. They will go as far as saying government is corrupt but can't make the connection between corrupt and evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This government put a Man on the Moon.
> 
> 
> It also defeated Nazism and Marxism in their bids to take over the world and bring about a Dystopia.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't sound evil to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More revised history. Explain Hiroshima and Nagasaki.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. This government did put a man on the moon. That's verified documented history.
> 
> 2. This government did defeat Nazism and Marxism in their bids to take over the world and bring about a Dystopia.
> 
> 3. Hiroshima and Nagasaki? What is there to explain? They started a war, we bombed the shit out of them till they surrendered. What do you not understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Japan was trying to surrender when our evil government dropped 2 nuclear weapons on them, killing innocent women and children.
Click to expand...


No, they were preparing to fight a land invasion down to every man, woman, and child.


----------



## antifa

Marion Morrison said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review.
> 
> We have a bunch of maga here who can't even admit that government is evil. They will go as far as saying government is corrupt but can't make the connection between corrupt and evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This government put a Man on the Moon.
> 
> 
> It also defeated Nazism and Marxism in their bids to take over the world and bring about a Dystopia.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't sound evil to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More revised history. Explain Hiroshima and Nagasaki.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. This government did put a man on the moon. That's verified documented history.
> 
> 2. This government did defeat Nazism and Marxism in their bids to take over the world and bring about a Dystopia.
> 
> 3. Hiroshima and Nagasaki? What is there to explain? They started a war, we bombed the shit out of them till they surrendered. What do you not understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Japan was trying to surrender when our evil government dropped 2 nuclear weapons on them, killing innocent women and children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they were preparing to fight a land invasion down to every man, woman, and child.
Click to expand...

You maga sure spend a lot of time spouting alternative facts.


----------



## Correll

antifa said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> This government put a Man on the Moon.
> 
> 
> It also defeated Nazism and Marxism in their bids to take over the world and bring about a Dystopia.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't sound evil to me.
> 
> 
> 
> More revised history. Explain Hiroshima and Nagasaki.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. This government did put a man on the moon. That's verified documented history.
> 
> 2. This government did defeat Nazism and Marxism in their bids to take over the world and bring about a Dystopia.
> 
> 3. Hiroshima and Nagasaki? What is there to explain? They started a war, we bombed the shit out of them till they surrendered. What do you not understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Japan was trying to surrender when our evil government dropped 2 nuclear weapons on them, killing innocent women and children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they were preparing to fight a land invasion down to every man, woman, and child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You maga sure spend a lot of time spouting alternative facts.
Click to expand...



Why are afraid to be honest about what was happening?


Lying shows that you know you are defending a position that you do not believe in.


----------



## antifa

Like government, the force of evil from the catholic church is too long to list but here's a few.

the crusades
the inquisitions
child abuse and child rape
the war on the poor

but maga will tell us the church has done a lot of good.


----------



## Correll

antifa said:


> Like government, the force of evil from the catholic church is too long to list but here's a few.
> 
> the crusades
> the inquisitions
> child abuse and child rape
> the war on the poor
> 
> but maga will tell us the church has done a lot of good.




So, instead of admitting that you can't defend your position on the US government, you just try to change the subject by throwing a new batch of shit against the wall to see what sticks?


Why should we give your words any credibility, when you don't?


----------



## antifa

Correll said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like government, the force of evil from the catholic church is too long to list but here's a few.
> 
> the crusades
> the inquisitions
> child abuse and child rape
> the war on the poor
> 
> but maga will tell us the church has done a lot of good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, instead of admitting that you can't defend your position on the US government, you just try to change the subject by throwing a new batch of shit against the wall to see what sticks?
> 
> 
> Why should we give your words any credibility, when you don't?
Click to expand...

The church is in as much trouble as government. People are tired of the bullshit lies. Attendance is down and churches are being boarded up.

Why do you think that is?


----------



## Correll

antifa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like government, the force of evil from the catholic church is too long to list but here's a few.
> 
> the crusades
> the inquisitions
> child abuse and child rape
> the war on the poor
> 
> but maga will tell us the church has done a lot of good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, instead of admitting that you can't defend your position on the US government, you just try to change the subject by throwing a new batch of shit against the wall to see what sticks?
> 
> 
> Why should we give your words any credibility, when you don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The church is in as much trouble as government. People are tired of the bullshit lies. Attendance is down and churches are being boarded up.
> 
> Why do you think that is?
Click to expand...



Because we are a declining culture that has lost faith.


----------



## antifa

Correll said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like government, the force of evil from the catholic church is too long to list but here's a few.
> 
> the crusades
> the inquisitions
> child abuse and child rape
> the war on the poor
> 
> but maga will tell us the church has done a lot of good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, instead of admitting that you can't defend your position on the US government, you just try to change the subject by throwing a new batch of shit against the wall to see what sticks?
> 
> 
> Why should we give your words any credibility, when you don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The church is in as much trouble as government. People are tired of the bullshit lies. Attendance is down and churches are being boarded up.
> 
> Why do you think that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because we are a declining culture that has lost faith.
Click to expand...

You are in denial of the maga role in the decline. You vote to divide so that we are easy to conquer. You justify a corrupt government when it suits your agenda. You are waiting for armageddon but fail to realize there is no safespace for you to hide.


----------



## Correll

antifa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like government, the force of evil from the catholic church is too long to list but here's a few.
> 
> the crusades
> the inquisitions
> child abuse and child rape
> the war on the poor
> 
> but maga will tell us the church has done a lot of good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, instead of admitting that you can't defend your position on the US government, you just try to change the subject by throwing a new batch of shit against the wall to see what sticks?
> 
> 
> Why should we give your words any credibility, when you don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The church is in as much trouble as government. People are tired of the bullshit lies. Attendance is down and churches are being boarded up.
> 
> Why do you think that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because we are a declining culture that has lost faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are in denial of the maga role in the decline. You vote to divide so that we are easy to conquer. You justify a corrupt government when it suits your agenda. You are waiting for armageddon but fail to realize there is no safespace for you to hide.
Click to expand...




NOTHING about Trump is a role in the decline. 


He is a rebellion AGAINST the forces that have led to the decline.


Late, probably too late.


YOU are what is wrong with America and the West.


----------



## antifa

Correll said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like government, the force of evil from the catholic church is too long to list but here's a few.
> 
> the crusades
> the inquisitions
> child abuse and child rape
> the war on the poor
> 
> but maga will tell us the church has done a lot of good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, instead of admitting that you can't defend your position on the US government, you just try to change the subject by throwing a new batch of shit against the wall to see what sticks?
> 
> 
> Why should we give your words any credibility, when you don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The church is in as much trouble as government. People are tired of the bullshit lies. Attendance is down and churches are being boarded up.
> 
> Why do you think that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because we are a declining culture that has lost faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are in denial of the maga role in the decline. You vote to divide so that we are easy to conquer. You justify a corrupt government when it suits your agenda. You are waiting for armageddon but fail to realize there is no safespace for you to hide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING about Trump is a role in the decline.
> 
> 
> He is a rebellion AGAINST the forces that have led to the decline.
> 
> 
> Late, probably too late.
> 
> 
> YOU are what is wrong with America and the West.
Click to expand...

Typical maga
government bad
tRump good


----------



## Correll

antifa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, instead of admitting that you can't defend your position on the US government, you just try to change the subject by throwing a new batch of shit against the wall to see what sticks?
> 
> 
> Why should we give your words any credibility, when you don't?
> 
> 
> 
> The church is in as much trouble as government. People are tired of the bullshit lies. Attendance is down and churches are being boarded up.
> 
> Why do you think that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because we are a declining culture that has lost faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are in denial of the maga role in the decline. You vote to divide so that we are easy to conquer. You justify a corrupt government when it suits your agenda. You are waiting for armageddon but fail to realize there is no safespace for you to hide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING about Trump is a role in the decline.
> 
> 
> He is a rebellion AGAINST the forces that have led to the decline.
> 
> 
> Late, probably too late.
> 
> 
> YOU are what is wrong with America and the West.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical maga
> government bad
> tRump good
Click to expand...



Wow. 


I thought you might, try to present some lie about Trump that you would claim was part of the decline, but you failed to even be that serious.


----------



## antifa

Correll said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The church is in as much trouble as government. People are tired of the bullshit lies. Attendance is down and churches are being boarded up.
> 
> Why do you think that is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because we are a declining culture that has lost faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are in denial of the maga role in the decline. You vote to divide so that we are easy to conquer. You justify a corrupt government when it suits your agenda. You are waiting for armageddon but fail to realize there is no safespace for you to hide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING about Trump is a role in the decline.
> 
> 
> He is a rebellion AGAINST the forces that have led to the decline.
> 
> 
> Late, probably too late.
> 
> 
> YOU are what is wrong with America and the West.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical maga
> government bad
> tRump good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> 
> I thought you might, try to present some lie about Trump that you would claim was part of the decline, but you failed to even be that serious.
Click to expand...

You want to believe tRump is your messiah but you have yet to show why a pathological liar and career criminal is not evil. I made this thread black and white so it would be easy for maga to understand but you still want to tell me that up is down and down is up.


----------



## Correll

antifa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we are a declining culture that has lost faith.
> 
> 
> 
> You are in denial of the maga role in the decline. You vote to divide so that we are easy to conquer. You justify a corrupt government when it suits your agenda. You are waiting for armageddon but fail to realize there is no safespace for you to hide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING about Trump is a role in the decline.
> 
> 
> He is a rebellion AGAINST the forces that have led to the decline.
> 
> 
> Late, probably too late.
> 
> 
> YOU are what is wrong with America and the West.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical maga
> government bad
> tRump good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> 
> I thought you might, try to present some lie about Trump that you would claim was part of the decline, but you failed to even be that serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want to believe tRump is your messiah but you have yet to show why a pathological liar and career criminal is not evil. I made this thread black and white so it would be easy for maga to understand but you still want to tell me that up is down and down is up.
Click to expand...




President Trump ran on better Immigration and Trade policy for America.


Only a rabidly anti-American marxist would consider that evil.



Oh, and we on the Right, and in the Middle supported him politically because of his policy platform.

Your odd spin about him being a Messiah, is nothing but pure projection and you being an asshole.


----------



## antifa

Correll said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are in denial of the maga role in the decline. You vote to divide so that we are easy to conquer. You justify a corrupt government when it suits your agenda. You are waiting for armageddon but fail to realize there is no safespace for you to hide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING about Trump is a role in the decline.
> 
> 
> He is a rebellion AGAINST the forces that have led to the decline.
> 
> 
> Late, probably too late.
> 
> 
> YOU are what is wrong with America and the West.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical maga
> government bad
> tRump good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> 
> I thought you might, try to present some lie about Trump that you would claim was part of the decline, but you failed to even be that serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want to believe tRump is your messiah but you have yet to show why a pathological liar and career criminal is not evil. I made this thread black and white so it would be easy for maga to understand but you still want to tell me that up is down and down is up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump ran on better Immigration and Trade policy for America.
> 
> 
> Only a rabidly anti-American marxist would consider that evil.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and we on the Right, and in the Middle supported him politically because of his policy platform.
> 
> Your odd spin about him being a Messiah, is nothing but pure projection and you being an asshole.
Click to expand...

Anti-American Marxist = anti-immigrant. You maga fucks are clueless to what America is all about. Venture out to the real world and experience all the new start-ups by brown folk as you sit on your ass waiting for your social security check.


----------



## Correll

antifa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING about Trump is a role in the decline.
> 
> 
> He is a rebellion AGAINST the forces that have led to the decline.
> 
> 
> Late, probably too late.
> 
> 
> YOU are what is wrong with America and the West.
> 
> 
> 
> Typical maga
> government bad
> tRump good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> 
> I thought you might, try to present some lie about Trump that you would claim was part of the decline, but you failed to even be that serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want to believe tRump is your messiah but you have yet to show why a pathological liar and career criminal is not evil. I made this thread black and white so it would be easy for maga to understand but you still want to tell me that up is down and down is up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump ran on better Immigration and Trade policy for America.
> 
> 
> Only a rabidly anti-American marxist would consider that evil.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and we on the Right, and in the Middle supported him politically because of his policy platform.
> 
> Your odd spin about him being a Messiah, is nothing but pure projection and you being an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anti-American Marxist = anti-immigrant. You maga fucks are clueless to what America is all about. Venture out to the real world and experience all the new start-ups by brown folk as you sit on your ass waiting for your social security check.
Click to expand...



Like you give a damn about small businesses, marxist. Oh, and shove your race baiting up your ass.

My point stands.



President Trump ran on better Immigration and Trade policy for America.


Only a rabidly anti-American marxist would consider that evil.



Oh, and we on the Right, and in the Middle supported him politically because of his policy platform.

Your odd spin about him being a Messiah, is nothing but pure projection and you being an asshole.


----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## Jonathan McCreevey

antifa said:


> Let's start simple and focus on that.
> It's not that easy because you may find agreement with those who want to talk about the world they want us to live in. We can talk about that somewhat but it distracts from the basics of science. Philosophy has to start at binary. Good and evil, right and wrong. The gray area is where things get complicated so we have to get a little primal to determine if becoming a 0 or a 1 is nothing more than chance. The world we live in decides the cycle.
> 
> Right now there are about 2 or 3 yins for every yang. Nothing can stop the flow of history. The acceptance of cannabis proves that. Try putting that genie back in the bottle.


Whats good for you, is it good for me?


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Occupy is a milestone in the upcoming revolt simply because millennials were fed up with Obama's refusal to prosecute any of crooks on Wall Street -- who stole $13 trillion out of the economy. It showed the world that a young black president had no problem quashing a legit protest by American youth. Other legit protests such as BLM and Fight for $15, etc., quickly joined the movement.
> 
> Anyone opposing these youth protests are part of the problem with no interest is a solution. Old white christian males are fighting a losing war in their attempt to stop the change that is needed. History tells us there will be a revolt. It could be something as small as a third party, or as big as an assault on our bloated and corrupt institutions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What change is needed, exactly?
> Replacing White people, with Third-World riff-raffs?
> What gives scumbags the right to replace us?
Click to expand...

Prove your people deserve to rule. Is their might right? Did God himself command it openly? Where is it written? Can the world hear or see those words?


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Occupy is a milestone in the upcoming revolt simply because millennials were fed up with Obama's refusal to prosecute any of crooks on Wall Street -- who stole $13 trillion out of the economy. It showed the world that a young black president had no problem quashing a legit protest by American youth. Other legit protests such as BLM and Fight for $15, etc., quickly joined the movement.
> 
> Anyone opposing these youth protests are part of the problem with no interest is a solution. Old white christian males are fighting a losing war in their attempt to stop the change that is needed. History tells us there will be a revolt. It could be something as small as a third party, or as big as an assault on our bloated and corrupt institutions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What change is needed, exactly?
> Replacing White people, with Third-World riff-raffs?
> What gives scumbags the right to replace us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The irony of a deplorable trying to label those fighting for liberty and democracy as scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should we just give up heritages thousands of years in the making, especially considering many people took time to build the language, cuisine, and culture, as well as many fought, and died to protect such heritages.
> 
> I don't get it?
> 
> How sick is your side, that you want to destroy it all?
Click to expand...

Cuisine? You dont look the type in what im guessing is your photo. Do you enjoy a good meal? If antifascism won, why would they switch languages or forget about your peoples culture? This is a strange scenario, because "antifa" are like a headless chicken. Don't most people hate fascism?


----------

